# P1D CE, anyone got it yet?



## LA OZ (Dec 4, 2006)

I will pick my one up tomorrow if I am lucky .


----------



## glockboy (Dec 4, 2006)

Pick up where?



LA OZ said:


> I will pick my one up tomorrow if I am lucky .


----------



## gadgetnerd (Dec 4, 2006)

Just ordered one from www.torchworld.com.au, hopefully it'll arrive within 2 days. Can't wait!


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 4, 2006)

pick up from www.torchworld.com.au. I am only about 2 km away from him.


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 4, 2006)

LA OZ said:


> pick up from www.torchworld.com.au. I am only about 2 km away from him.



you might be wise to pick up a few and re-sell them to candle-freaks on here who can't wait for the pre-order haha


----------



## dg (Dec 4, 2006)

Now, this is not on. In stock but no shipping out of the colony!!  

All the more reason to give you boys a damn good thrashing in the cricket :whoopin:


----------



## Martini (Dec 4, 2006)

dg said:


> All the more reason to give you boys a damn good thrashing in the cricket :whoopin:


You guys have the Ashes for the first time since '87, what more do you want?

Are all of you UK guys getting yours from Fenix Store?


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Dec 4, 2006)

Very Tempting?


----------



## jonman007 (Dec 5, 2006)

Does Torchworld allow you to pick up torches directly without paying shipping?


----------



## gadgetnerd (Dec 5, 2006)

dg said:


> Now, this is not on. In stock but no shipping out of the colony!!
> 
> All the more reason to give you boys a damn good thrashing in the cricket :whoopin:



Hmm, looking at the latest Ashes score, it looks like the pommie cricket team doesn't feel the same about fenix torches as you


----------



## lukestephens777 (Dec 5, 2006)

It's not called the Lucky Country for nothing! ha!


----------



## ezboy (Dec 5, 2006)

I've got P1D-CE today.
Compare with my modded XR-E, P1D-CE have disappointing brightness and beam quality.


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 5, 2006)

ezboy said:


> I've got P1D-CE today.
> Compare with my modded XR-E, P1D-CE have disappointing brightness and beam quality.



OH NOO! I just ordered it along with a standard p1. Should I cancel it? _I hope you're BS'ing._


----------



## T4R06 (Dec 5, 2006)

ezboy - can you take beamshots? also if you have chance, compare it to U2
Thanks


----------



## lukestephens777 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ez-Boys's pulling our legs! I hope!


----------



## T4R06 (Dec 5, 2006)

oh boy, im about to sleep... ezboy.. im going to have an heart attack to your post


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

ezboy said:


> I've got P1D-CE today.
> Compare with my modded XR-E, P1D-CE have disappointing brightness and beam quality.




 .... ezboy , compared to WHAT ....... we don't know what you modded .

Is it a fair comparison ??????

...................... TMG/
.


----------



## coontai (Dec 5, 2006)

ezboy said:


> I've got P1D-CE today.
> Compare with my modded XR-E, P1D-CE have disappointing brightness and beam quality.


 
Please tell me you are joking!


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Dec 5, 2006)

If he's serious, this would just be another perfect example of rushed products to build hype in hopes of getting a flood of customers, it was likely to happen considering how fast fenix cranked out their lights (just my 2 cent's hopefully he's just joking)


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 5, 2006)

EZ boy should be banned. BAN HIS IP!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

Now he's off line - gone to bed ??? 

Why would he do that crap ........ without giving details ????

We may pound him when he gets back !!! :laughing:

.............. TMG/

.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 5, 2006)

TooManyGizmos said:


> .... ezboy , compared to WHAT ....... we don't know what you modded .
> 
> Is it a fair comparison ??????
> 
> ...


It's most likely the mod in this thread.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

.
What he did ...... the way he did it ...... is NOT funny 

.


----------



## lukestephens777 (Dec 5, 2006)

Compared with what? Whats his modded XR-E? Probably a tricree [email protected]!
No explanation... An unfair way to post




ezboy said:


> I've got P1D-CE today.
> Compare with my modded XR-E, P1D-CE have disappointing brightness and beam quality.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

We may have to ..... BOYCOT HIM ....:laughing::laughing:.:huh:

RASCAL ....... NOT funny


................ TMG/:naughty:
.


----------



## rookie (Dec 5, 2006)

ezboy,

your modded XRE of the Minimag 2AA was great work. I am just hoping that since you powered it at a higher level, that of course, the P1D CE couldn't compete. Overall, I am hoping the P1D CE will meet at least our expectations.

Again, great job with the mods on the Minimag and Solitaire. 

Regards,


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

.
I think Sasha's calling him on the phone ............ RIGHT NOW !!!!!
.


----------



## coontai (Dec 5, 2006)

Way too may people (including myself) have high hopes for this light.


----------



## ezboy (Dec 5, 2006)

couple of hours later, I'll post beam shot of P1D-CE and others.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

THAT GOT-CHA BACK ON-LINE ........ DIDN'T IT .... HA.. HA.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't understand what he said ....... someone please translate !

EDIT : he removed the part of his post that i Didn't understand ( gobbledy-gook)
Maybe he'll tell us again later ?

.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

Suspense ........ is ....... building ..........................


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

.
Wait ...... for ... it .................. here it comes 
.


----------



## ROK (Dec 5, 2006)

TooManyGizmos said:


> I don't understand what he said ....... someone please translate !



The PID CE has poor beam quality because of very ringy. :thumbsdow


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

And .... there it is ...................................... thank you


----------



## x2x3x2 (Dec 5, 2006)

expected from a rushed product, i dont like how the smaller diameter reflector of the P1D CE looks in the head. kinda like an after market reflector was placed in.

but still, current users of P1 should be sufficiently impressed by the output. i bet it cant be as the Fenix E1 aka Fenix Saturn!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

For a while there ...................... I was talking to MY-SELF

Well ........ if mine is ringy ...... after all this HooP-la ....... it's going back !

Rings just can't be tollerated - for that price .

.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Dec 5, 2006)

i understand how u must be feeling TMG, hope u wont be dissapointed. hang in there bro


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanx ............. Multiplication Tables Man

We gotta draw the line ....... somewhere


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

.
Now I'm depressed ..... and can't go to sleep :hairpull:

:huh:
.


----------



## Sigman (Dec 5, 2006)

...calm down folks, I realize you're all excited about this - but things are getting a little carried away, eh? Of course we cold just lock the thread if that would be preferable? Hey, I'm not a bad guy - just doin' my job! :thumbsup:


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 5, 2006)

I ve got mine sitting next to me. I can confirm that it has faint rings in the beam. It is definitely bright though.

I will post a snap shot of it in a few minutes.


----------



## barrett (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm right there with you! I was waiting on some feedback to decide if I am going to get this light or not. Then this guy...

No need to lock the thread. Where will we vent our frustrations then?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

NaaaaaaaaaaW ............. I'll Quit ....... if im bothering you .

Just jokin around .............. is that not at all allowed ?????


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 5, 2006)

Also on high it get hot very quickly. However, it is summer time in Australia. My room is 28.5 C at the moment.







P1D Cree High






Jil Intelli Highest






Surefire A2






L1S High


----------



## barrett (Dec 5, 2006)

More PLZ!!!


----------



## damon (Dec 5, 2006)

can u shot some comparison with some others fenix light in the same pic plzzzzzzz


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry, I only have the L1S. I am waiting for my L2T and L0D from fenix store.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Dec 5, 2006)

It is ringy...  Can you make comparison shots on primary, high and low ?


----------



## ezboy (Dec 5, 2006)

Beam shot of P1D CE (F2.8 1/60 -2EV) and schematic


----------



## Miracle (Dec 5, 2006)

can some kind souls please post some throw shots?

does it throw good?

:huh2:


----------



## flame2000 (Dec 5, 2006)

Beam don't look too good.:shakehead
Are the rings very noticable when shining at objects a few meters away?


----------



## waynejitsu (Dec 5, 2006)

For $70, ringy and hot would definately be unacceptable.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 5, 2006)

maybe i m still noob in torch lights

but I dont mind the rings

how hot does it get?

scotching hot?

:huh2:


----------



## Long John (Dec 5, 2006)

It looks not good for my taste:thumbsdow

But perhaps we can hope, it will be better at other specimen.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## ezboy (Dec 5, 2006)

P1D CE Natural






Beam shot at 2m






Beam shot at 3m


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 5, 2006)

I went out and tested the P1D CE throw. It is very similar to the Surefire A2 and Inova T5. The Inova T5 has less spill. The CE is pretty amazing given that it uses 1 CR123, A2 uses 2 CR123, and T5 uses 3 CR123.


----------



## chesterqw (Dec 5, 2006)

meep. not good, not good... lets hope fenix explain what is happening...

just to make sure, can you post the beam shot with BOTH the xr-e light you modded and the p1d together in 1 picture?

and also, you sure you put it on high mode and not using some gay battery?


i will go the lumapower way if fenix isn't doing good.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Dec 5, 2006)

poorly engineered/refined reflector probably, next 1x CR123 XR-E to look out for would be Lumapower's D-Mini


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 5, 2006)

Talk about ringy, you should see the Inova T5. It looks like Saturn! However, I don't mind it.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Dec 5, 2006)

btw, u guys who have the P1D CE in hand.. is the ringy-ness caused by the same reflector artifacts as the E1 or some other characteristics?


----------



## Miracle (Dec 5, 2006)

does it throw from house to the next easy?

can some kind souls please comment on the strobe mode on high?

:huh2:


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 5, 2006)

This will be the first ringy LED flashlight I will ever have, for 70 bucks it surely is disappointed, specially it's from Fenix. Considered the beam shot photos provided by Fenix, they surely misleaded us to get this light, I'm seriously depressed!!! Lumapower here I come


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 5, 2006)

Miracle said:


> does it throw from house to the next easy?
> 
> can some kind souls please comment on the strobe mode on high?
> 
> :huh2:



It depends on how far your house is from the next. If we talk about the general house to house distance, it is easily done with the Cree. The strobe mode is adequate. It seems slower in frequency than the JiL.


----------



## lukestephens777 (Dec 5, 2006)

LA OZ, do you think it's worth the $70 bucks now that you have it? I just don't know about those rings, seems pretty lousy to me.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

chesterqw said:


> meep. not good, not good... lets hope fenix explain what is happening...
> 
> just to make sure, can you post the beam shot with BOTH the xr-e light you modded and the p1d together in 1 picture?
> 
> ...




chester says ; ....... i will go the lumapower way if fenix isn't doing good.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

:huh: ... But chester .... and x2x3x2 ,

We have not seen a beam-shot of the "D-mini" ...... Yet .... have we ????

How can we make a buying decision when too many of these manufacturers show us everything but the beam-shots ..... which is the real MEAT of it .

I'm just not gonna buy any more commercially manufactured lights until they have disclosed ALL pertinant info about it ..... Before they put a *FOR SALE* sign on it .

I'll just keep reading for a while - and hold-onto my money .

.................... TMG/
.


----------



## damon (Dec 5, 2006)

u all try it wit RCR123 yet?


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, at least Lumapower is cheaper so it won't hurt as much if they are both ringy (luma's pic shows pretty "spotty"), and with a clickie :lol:


----------



## ezboy (Dec 5, 2006)

I tried RCR123.
with RCR123 med-high-low mode have same brightness.
But strobe and SOS modes works.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

LowTEC said:


> Well, at least Lumapower is cheaper so it won't hurt as much if they are both ringy (luma's pic shows pretty "spotty"), and with a clickie :lol:



 ... lowTEC ....... am I wrong ????

Are there Lumapower pic's of the D-mini ..... that I've just not seen ????

I am not aware ...... please tell me if they exist .

Thanx .................... TMG/
.


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 5, 2006)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ... lowTEC ....... am I wrong ????
> 
> Are there Lumapower pic's of the D-mini ..... that I've just not seen ????
> 
> ...








Although it was a beta 22mm reflector photo, I would expect the 28mm production one will have an even more controlled beamshot. But what do I know, even Fenix could fail us......

But like I said, if Lumapower fails me, I won't get pissed off, since they are new and the price reflects just that; on the other hand, Fenix totally got me off guard with this. Now let's hope the rings that we have seen in here are fake......I can dream can't I?


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 5, 2006)

lukestephens777 said:


> LA OZ, do you think it's worth the $70 bucks now that you have it? I just don't know about those rings, seems pretty lousy to me.



It is hard to put a value on it. It really depends on the purpose and utilisation of the item at hand. I have the intention of using it as EDC and would not mind using it rough. The thing I like it most is, the brightness, the flexibility of multilevel, and it is very light compared with my previous EDC, the L1S. I don't think you should get it if you buy it as a shelf queen, where you appreciate it as an art item. It however worth the money for the purpose of EDC.

I don't mind the ringy but I don't like the heat on high. It measured 42 degree celcius only after 5 minutes on high and 39 degree celcius on medium.

If you decided to buy it, I highly recommend getting it from David at www.torchworld.com.au. He is a great guy to deal with, I got many torches from him. Delivery time only about 1-2 days for me. His price is very competitive.


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 5, 2006)

ezboy said:


> I tried RCR123.
> with RCR123 med-high-low mode have same brightness.
> But strobe and SOS modes works.



I'm confused, it's 4:30 in the morning here.

Did you mean, RCR123 M-H-L have same brightness as primary's M-H-L? Or the worse case, RCR123 override the regulator so the M-H-L is still the same high mode brightness?


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 5, 2006)

He means the multilevel does not work with RCR123.

What are you doing up so early in the morning?


----------



## lukestephens777 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks LA OZ for the rundown. I've already ordered it from 4 Sevens. Will be using it also a fair bit, no shelf queen here. Just think for $70 bucks it wouldn't have rings. Gees i'm a whinger! ha! Oh well that'll teach me for rushing into pre orders.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 5, 2006)

That's what you guys get for being such cheap Lab Rats for Fenix... I told ya, too much damn hype before any proof. And for 70 bucks a pop, it is certainly a major letdown.:thumbsdow


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 5, 2006)

I think I will use the L1S during summer and P1D CE in winter .


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 5, 2006)

Ya lesson learned. 
Thanx LA OZ, now I know this is gonna be a inferior light so I can give up on it, head to my bed and continue on my whinning I feel like got cheated on by Fenix.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanx lowTEC ,

I had never seen that pic. .... Don't know where it's from .
-------------------------------------------------------------
*EDIT; found it , in their post #29 .................

It also says .....the forward current is 750mA for test.(not 550 like sales units are)
-------------------------------------------------------------------
* 
But if thats their representation of the Cree ..............

I don't see any Dark ring in it .................

I'll just keep reading / and trying to learn .

.............. TMG/

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


LowTEC said:


> http://www.lumapower.com/Images/D%20mini/Cree_LuxV_K2_01.jpg
> 
> Although it was a beta 22mm reflector photo, I would expect the 28mm production one will have an even more controlled beamshot. But what do I know, even Fenix could fail us......
> 
> But like I said, if Lumapower fails me, I won't get pissed off, since they are new and the price reflects just that; on the other hand, Fenix totally got me off guard with this. Now let's hope the rings that we have seen in here are fake......I can dream can't I?


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 5, 2006)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That's what you guys get for being such cheap Lab Rats for Fenix... I told ya, too much damn hype before any proof. And for 70 bucks a pop, it is certainly a major letdown.:thumbsdow



They have at least 400 lab rats running for them from CPF as of now


----------



## Lobo (Dec 5, 2006)

Guys, dont really get what all the fuzz is about. Does rings doesn't look that bad, and will work fine in use. Unless your primary use will be whitewallhunting. But on the other hand I can understand the dissapointment to some degree, if you have paid 70bucks for it. But on the other other hand, not so suprising since the PID clearly wasnt designed for the cree in the first place, and you pay a price to be first.  
Or just send it back if you're too dissapointed.


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 5, 2006)

Lobo said:


> Guys, dont really get what all the fuzz is about. Does rings doesn't look that bad, and will work fine in use. Unless your primary use will be whitewallhunting. But on the other hand I can understand the dissapointment to some degree, if you have paid 70bucks for it. But on the other other hand, not so suprising since the PID clearly wasnt designed for the cree in the first place, and you pay a price to be first.
> Or just send it back if you're too dissapointed.



Well the P1D has a new body design compare to the old one, so I wouldn't say that P1D wasn't exactly prepared for a XRE bulb. I probably got upset more so with Fenix product expectation than the rings and the heat issue, but still for 70 bucks, I mean, I don't even have such issues with my knock-off luxogen 12!


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 5, 2006)

Owners in the northern continent (winter), what is the heat like for your P1D CE?


----------



## apfevervictim (Dec 5, 2006)

Being a newb', I don't know how much weight my opinion carries, but I've always said I wanted a flashlight as bright as the sun, but the size of my thumb... so far, this is the closest I've seen. Super bright and super tiny!!! and, if it's getting hot, that means the heat sink is working well, right?


----------



## Lobo (Dec 5, 2006)

apfevervictim said:


> but I've always said I wanted a flashlight as bright as the sun, but the size of my thumb... so far, this is the closest I've seen. Super bright and super tiny!!!


 
You migh want to check out the orb. Thats a tiny bright ligth, not for long, but bright.


----------



## jtice (Dec 5, 2006)

I think that alot of you have had way too high of expectations on this light.

The beamshots here look EXACTLY like I expected them to.
If you go back and look at some other Cree mods in the last month, 
you will notice most have that type of beam.
This can be helped with bigger/better reflectors, but alot of it is just the nature of the led itself.

Looking forward to more shots though, some outdoor shots would be great.

~John


----------



## jtice (Dec 5, 2006)

oh, also,,,,
Am I seeing some of you complain it gets hot???? 
Its a TINY light with an LED being driven at damn near an amp !!!
Its Going to get Hot !
Even my original P1 would get fairly warm if left on a long time.
In fact, if the light is getting hot quickly, thats not really a bad sign.
That can mean its doing a good job of transferring the heat to the body of the light.

~John


----------



## Robban (Dec 5, 2006)

jtice said:


> I think that alot of you have had way too high of expectations on this light.
> ~John


Agreed. Reading this thread I felt like I was sitting in a room full of screaming kindergarten kids because they got vanilla ice cream instead of chocolate... Not quite the level I've come to expect from CPF.

The hype around Fenix is getting out of hand. They are not some magic company that cannot make mistakes (not that I think this light in any way is a mistake). Even huge companies like SureFire have a product here and there with problems.

People seem to forget that this is the first mass produced XR-E based light out there (I'm not counting the very limited quantity available from our "in house" manufacturers). Up until a few weeks ago most people didn't even know the new CREE LED even existed. The production was no doubt rushed and the result might not appeal to everyone. And with all the threads concerning the inherent "problem" with getting this LED focused correctly the slightly ringy beam shouldn't really be a surprise. Just look at the donuts and heat "issues" with the Luxeon V, this is nothing new. I'd be surprised if it _didn't_ get hot...

</semi rant>


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

John ,

I expect it to get Hot ........

But if the beam is not smooth .... it's not ready to be released to the CPF public.

They should know what a discriminating bunch we are .

We are not the average public .. that don't know what *good* is .

It's like selling Bad .. Cuban cigars ...... ya just shouldn't do it ...... to your best customers !!


----------



## Thujone (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, I just canceled my order due to finance issues (wife had to get her wisdom teeth out) this thread really made me a lot less angry at my wifes teeth... I am not sure I will reorder with the light not being able to regulate on rcr123s, do people actually buy primaries??? I cant imagine pumping primaries through a light all the time...


----------



## jtice (Dec 5, 2006)

While I agree, rushing a product to the point it creates "mistakes" is not good at all, 
they were the first to get a Cree light out, that says alot.
Fenix has time and time again cranked out a light that was asked for.
Seems to me, the Fenix has a beam just about like a couple certain Cree lights that were made here on CPF for sale?
I didnt hear this amount of complaints about them, and they should be held to even high standards.

Also, keep in minds, we CPF members are not Fenix's ONLY customers 

~John


----------



## jtice (Dec 5, 2006)

Thujone,

I was also disappointed to hear it will not regulate with rcr123s, as I hate using primaries.
well, actually, I think it may run in regulation after the cells voltages drops a bit.
But at least off a fresh charge, you will not be able to dim the light 

But, you can use the 3V rechargeable in the light, they should retain the dimming features.

~John


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 5, 2006)

Eh? ringiness? The Inova T4 and T5 have an excellent long term reputation and their beams have rings - so what?!? If the spot has holes in it like the old MagLite incandescent system, then I will not be happy. But from the beam shots that have been posted here on CPF, I saw nothing that will make me return my pre-order or cancel it! Relax guys!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 5, 2006)

moldyoldy said:


> Eh? ringiness? The Inova T4 and T5 have an excellent long term reputation and their beams have rings - so what?!? If the spot has holes in it like the old MagLite incandescent system, then I will not be happy. But from the beam shots that have been posted here on CPF, I saw nothing that will make me return my pre-order or cancel it! Relax guys!


 Inova T series are supposed to have ringy beams, because their focusing lens are designed to give the best throw out of a single luxeon, just like the Surefire TIR. So it's not a suprise, CPFfers know damn well what they are getting when they buy a TIR light. On the other hand, we expect smooth no ringy beams out of a 70 bucks reflectored light.


----------



## Thujone (Dec 5, 2006)

Thought that this should probably be in this thread as well, hope you dont mind David



4sevens said:


> Quick update, I have some news. Since I'm out of town my shipping boys are
> 
> taking care of things. The P1D CE's have arrived and are going to start
> 
> ...


----------



## jar3ds (Dec 5, 2006)

as long as its not compariable to the E1... i found the E1 VERY nasty ringy-wise... to the point where it interfered with its purpose and use


----------



## GrooveRite (Dec 5, 2006)

This puts my mind at ease.....I shall wait this one out.


----------



## LowBat (Dec 5, 2006)

Looking at the picture it looks like a hotspot, the spill, and only one dim ring in the spill. I didn't order the P1D CE, but IMO this alone wouldn't bother me. It looks to be putting out a hell of a lot of light for the size, so my interest is how it holds up in runtime tests and performance with rechageables.


----------



## Vinnyp (Dec 5, 2006)

Lobo said:


> You migh want to check out the orb. Thats a tiny bright ligth, not for long, but bright.


 
I've got the ORB NS with the Cree upgrade and it is a great light but it also has a small ring around the hot spot.


----------



## flame2000 (Dec 5, 2006)

ezboy said:


> P1D CE Natural
> 
> Beam shot at 2m
> 
> ...


 
After looking at these 2 pics which appears to be much clearer than the earlier beamshots, I felt a little disappointed.  

I had high hopes for this light.


----------



## EV_007 (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks kinda like the beam profile of my SL PP 4AA. If this light throws further than the PP then I'll be impressed. And by the looks of things, it just may.


----------



## mchlwise (Dec 5, 2006)

I continue to sit here and watch, waiting for numerous "real world" people to get their hands on it and post their opinions, and waiting for the review on FlashlightReviews, before I buy one of these.


----------



## jhawkins1 (Dec 5, 2006)

When you want to be on the "Bleeding Edge" of technology you always deal with a little imperfection. Its fun to have the new stuff first, but you always have to be aware that the second version is almost always better.

I ordered a p1d-ce knowing that it might not be perfect just because I have run the first versions of OS's, had the First year of a new car model, etc. It will still be one heck of a light, though others after it may be better.


----------



## LightBright (Dec 5, 2006)

I think it's a good sign that the P1 CE gets hot on High - it means they got the heatsinking right. Less surface area at a relatively high wattage = hot flashlight. How long before a Surefire E2 (~5 Watts) gets too hot to touch? 

On the ringy light - I think Cree's will be trickier to get a smooth beam with for sure. Somebody already commented that dimpled reflectors may be the best way to go with a Cree XE.


----------



## Skyline (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm hoping that some of the complainers will drop off so I can get my P1D CE sooner. 

From the beamshots I've seen, I don't think I'll have an issue with the rings. It doesn't look THAT bad, and there is a small price to pay for an early production version of something brand new. I'm also glad to hear the light gets hot because it means the heat is being drawn away from the LED.

The Lumapower certainly looks interesting, but it's huge for a 1xCR123A light. No thanks.


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 5, 2006)

The ring you guys are talking about is not unique to the P1D.

It is as a result of the aluminum ring around the glass lens reflecting light creating a ring. I have one light where the ring is a slight golden tint to it. It really doesnt bother me at all. Simple to day that it is part of the emitter image.
Now maybe it Cree anodized the rings matte black before assembly into the emitter these rings would go away.
yaesumofo


----------



## JnC (Dec 5, 2006)

yaesumofo said:


> The ring you guys are talking about is not unique to the P1D.
> 
> It is as a result of the aluminum ring around the glass lens reflecting light creating a ring.



Yaesumofo, suffice to say if a black anodized P1D CE was tested, chances are it wouldn't exhibit this behavior? But a natural finish light would?

Kind of jives with the differences of opinions thus far.


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 5, 2006)

it doesn't look too bad to me.

yes it would be nicer if there wasn't a ring but this is not gonna be a problem for me. the bright sidespill makes up for it.

does any of you lucky owners know if it actually puts out 135 lumens relative to your other lights?


----------



## garageguy (Dec 5, 2006)

JnC said:


> Yaesumofo, suffice to say if a black anodized P1D CE was tested, chances are it wouldn't exhibit this behavior? But a natural finish light would?
> 
> Kind of jives with the differences of opinions thus far.



Yaesumofo was referring to the metal ring around the Cree LED itself not the flashlight lens(window).


----------



## garageguy (Dec 5, 2006)

THE_dAY said:


> does any of you lucky owners know if it actually puts out 135 lumens relative to your other lights?


Now that is a good question. Everyone has been commenting about the ringy beam. What about lumen output? Is it anywhere near 135lm?


----------



## Skyline (Dec 5, 2006)

Agreed. I'd like to see P1D CE photos comparing against a Surefire L4 and P61 incandescent, for example.


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 5, 2006)

garageguy said:


> Now that is a good question. Everyone has been commenting about the ringy beam. What about lumen output? Is it anywhere near 135lm?



THATS WHAT I WANNA KNOW! OUTPUT PLEASE!

Who cares about rings? I would assume you can't even see these rings unless youre shining straight at a wall.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 5, 2006)

yaesumofo said:


> The ring you guys are talking about is not unique to the P1D.
> 
> It is as a result of the aluminum ring around the glass lens reflecting light creating a ring. I have one light where the ring is a slight golden tint to it. It really doesnt bother me at all. Simple to day that it is part of the emitter image.
> Now maybe it Cree anodized the rings matte black before assembly into the emitter these rings would go away.
> yaesumofo



This ring also shows up in some of my modded lights (PD, 27LT, l2t).
I have tried to measure the dark ring with a meter and was unsuccessful
in finding a "drop" in lux. One member PM'd me his observation that the
dark ring is more apparent when you move the spot around. Personally
I think the ring accentuated is due to the rapid drop in light from the spot to 
flood. It's almost like falling off a cliff! The spot is so intense that it over-
saturates your eyes and to shift from that to the flood messes with your
eyes. It's a similar effect when you stare at an intense spot and then
look away at a blank wall and you will see a "hole" in the wall. I hope
I'm making sense. - 47


----------



## LightBright (Dec 5, 2006)

It would be great if somebody can post the Amps / Voltage on the LED for each level when they get a chance, thanks.


----------



## 9volt (Dec 5, 2006)

FWIW I've got a custom XR-E QIII that I bought from someone in BST and it has alot more rings than shown in these beamshots and it doens't bother me at all. It kicks out so much light I'm not paying any attention to the rings. 

Besides, if you don't like it, I can't imagine one of thes lasting more than 5 mins in the BST.


----------



## Sarratt (Dec 5, 2006)

Count me as another waiting for Lumens and throw info(though I understand somewhat about "throw" and lumens)
(kind of)

But if the earlier post saying the throw is similar to the Inova T5 then there is 100 Lm


----------



## Blindasabat (Dec 5, 2006)

Sarratt said:


> But if the earlier post saying the throw is similar to the Inova T5 then there is 100 Lm



Lumens counts the entire light output including spill, not just throw. Two lights can have the same lumen output while one has more throw and the other more flood. Judging from the P1D CE beamshots I've seen and knowing the T5 is somewhat similar to the T3 I have (uses a TIR) then it seems to be the case what one has mostly throw (T5) and the other throw plus prodigious spill. 
The complication is that this depends on whether Inova is to be believed on the total lumens of the T5. Their history says no. So the output of the P1D-CE could be 100 lumens, or 130.


----------



## naturelle (Dec 5, 2006)

[email protected] Messenger said:


> If he's serious, this would just be another perfect example of rushed products to build hype in hopes of getting a flood of customers, it was likely to happen considering how fast fenix cranked out their lights (just my 2 cent's hopefully he's just joking)



Fenix is not stupid. If they would do so, they would be very quick out of market.


----------



## BVH (Dec 5, 2006)

Rings be da_ned, Full lumens ahead! I want my P1d's!


----------



## grapplex (Dec 5, 2006)

...http://www.michaelbach.de/ot/col_lilacChaser/index.html


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 5, 2006)

From posted beamshots, there's a single dim ring between hotspot and sidespill.

Don't those of you complaining about the ring care about the rest of the light? It's a 1xCR123A, 3-stage (with strobe and SOS) current regulated, Cree XR-E light. A perfect beam would have taken longer to design and cost even more to buy.

Heck, even my Gladius has an artifact on one edge of the hotspot, and I don't care one whit. It's still awesome.


----------



## Bill97z (Dec 5, 2006)

Someone comment on the strobe feature?? Is it at full brightness?


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 5, 2006)

jtice said:


> I think that alot of you have had way too high of expectations on this light.
> 
> The beamshots here look EXACTLY like I expected them to.
> If you go back and look at some other Cree mods in the last month,
> you will notice most have that type of beam.



But this is a mass production flash light from Fenix, not some one off modded one


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 5, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> From posted beamshots, there's a single dim ring between hotspot and sidespill.
> 
> Don't those of you complaining about the ring care about the rest of the light? It's a 1xCR123A, 3-stage (with strobe and SOS) current regulated, Cree XR-E light. A perfect beam would have taken longer to design and cost even more to buy.
> 
> Heck, even my Gladius has an artifact on one edge of the hotspot, and I don't care one whit. It's still awesome.


Oh, so it is beween the hotspot and the spill. I could not see what they were talking about before. I was looking for big Surefire E1L style rings. Maybe somebody could Photoshop an arrow onto the "ring".


----------



## MarNav1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't have one yet but I'm sure with all the ingenuity on CPF someone will come up
with a nice fix for the ring's. Granted with a new light you want it to be perfect but
in an imperfect world......... Have seen problem's with other light's costing much more
money and fixes were found. Maybe Fenix store will help, he's a stand up guy.
Remember the Z57 clickie fix using washer's that every one of us had right under our
noses?


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 5, 2006)

Use an orange peel reflector but you will loose some throw.


----------



## speederino (Dec 5, 2006)

If it is REALLY that bad then you will find me in the garage stippling the reflector. Problem (likely) solved.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe a little application of a Sharpie or Magic Marker to the edge of the reflector opening would help clear it up, like worked nicely with my E1. No doubt this would be too easy unfortunately.

Geoff


----------



## Brum (Dec 5, 2006)

This thread brings the term '_Profanity removed_' to mind. Not sure if its proper english though...
I guess whining is also an art. An what about all the comments like 'rushed production'. I sure as hell won't be using the light for shining on white walls at 2 meters distance, that would only be blinding... IRL (and thats what its for) you wont notice it.


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes, just got one at about 3:40pm Eastern...... 
and now over at the CPF Reviews section -

Fenix P1D-CE comparison Review (link)


----------



## Curious_character (Dec 5, 2006)

I just got the email notice from Fenix-Store that my P1D CE has shipped, today. Order #6256.

c_c


----------



## josean (Dec 5, 2006)

If you have a look at the beamshots posted in the review, it is difficult to apreciate the dark rings. In fact, they look very nice.

Maybe this is a faulty unit, with the reflector misplaced? More people out there has already the flashlight? We need more opinions...


----------



## 9volt (Dec 5, 2006)

Curious_character said:


> I just got the email notice from Fenix-Store that my P1D CE has shipped, today. Order #6256.
> 
> c_c



Cool, I'm exactly 100 orders behind you (#6356)


----------



## x2x3x2 (Dec 5, 2006)

moldyoldy said:


> Eh? ringiness? The Inova T4 and T5 have an excellent long term reputation and their beams have rings - so what?!? If the spot has holes in it like the old MagLite incandescent system, then I will not be happy. But from the beam shots that have been posted here on CPF, I saw nothing that will make me return my pre-order or cancel it! Relax guys!



well, mags have holes in the beam but they are still bought and used by millions too.

i guess its really the variation in individual expectations from a $70 light and comparison to other products by Fenix.

personally i really dont think people who use this for work wont mind the rings, but flashaholics certainly will


----------



## BayGleam (Dec 5, 2006)

I received my shipping confirmation e-mail around an hour ago - order #6273.


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 5, 2006)

A little off subject... But i was wondering.. I ordered a regular p1 and a p1dce + some batteries from Fenix-Store.com. Does anyone know if they're ganna wait to send them both at the same time. Or will I get my regular p1 shortly?

Also, what does it mean by "processing"? It has said that since yesterday?

and how many are shipping each day?


----------



## lexina (Dec 5, 2006)

Rings I can live with. What I really dislike are doughnut holes - nothing worse than aiming a light at something and not seeing anything!


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 5, 2006)

*lexina* wrote: _"Rings I can live with. What I really dislike are doughnut holes - nothing worse than aiming a light at something and not seeing anything!"_

Then you'll be fine - 
no doughnut hole until less than about 3.5" away from a surface.

Even the "ringinness" isn't really bothersome - to me it kind of almost "feels" like it has a dark halo round the hotspot - yes, I can see it when I look for it - but most of the time it's not noticable to me. 

Go look for yourself - lots of comparison beamshots at -

*Fenix P1D-CE comparison Review*


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey guys I going to tell you somthing. Hear this.
I have three cree based lights. 2 of the three have rings. 
The rings are caused by the aluminum bezel which holds the emitters glass lens in place.
There is only one way to get away from it that is to use a reflector which narrows right down to within 0.000 ths of an inch of the lens. The reflector used in the shoppes A19 cree light uses one such reflector. There are no rings on that light. It is also kept to being a quite tight beam.

So this could be cured Maybe if Cree anodized the aluminum ring a matte black. If I were cree I would try this ASAP. This will raise the cost of making the part and may not completly solve the problem.
Anyway the cree is all about what is inside that ring. NICE WHITE BRIGHT LIGHT. enjoy it.
Yaesumofo


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 5, 2006)

4sevens said:


> Personally
> I think the ring accentuated is due to the rapid drop in light from the spot to
> flood. It's almost like falling off a cliff! *The spot is so intense that it over-*
> *saturates your eyes and to shift from that to the flood messes with your*
> ...


Cool. So what appears to be a fault with the $70 light is really just a trick of *my* eyes, or problems with *my* brain. Makes me feel better about my $70. 


Skyline said:


> I'm also glad to hear the light gets hot because it means the heat is being drawn away from the LED.


107 degrees hot? (42C=107.6F) In less than 5 minutes? Or maybe it's just some trick of the hand mistakenly relaying the temp to *my* brain that is still messed up by the intensity of the hotspot!!!


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 5, 2006)

Arent these flashlights built to withstand hot temps? I should be able to leave it on high till the battery goes to hell. I'd think the lights would be under warranty if they died just from being on high too long.


----------



## ScottyJ (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, I am no fan of rings, but this does not look all that bad. Heck, I never even noticed my mag lights I had growing up had rings until I found this website. As long as it just has that one ring and not several I will be ok with it. Remember, this thing is tiny and it is going to put out a ton of light and have unheard of runtime (for the lumens) for a 1x123 light. I can almost guarantee you that anyone you show other than a flashohlic will be BLOWN AWAY by the size and output, and will never notice any ring unless you point it out.


----------



## NewBie (Dec 5, 2006)

yaesumofo said:


> Hey guys I going to tell you somthing. Hear this.
> I have three cree based lights. 2 of the three have rings.
> The rings are caused by the aluminum bezel which holds the emitters glass lens in place.
> There is only one way to get away from it that is to use a reflector which narrows right down to within 0.000 ths of an inch of the lens. The reflector used in the shoppes A19 cree light uses one such reflector. There are no rings on that light. It is also kept to being a quite tight beam.
> ...




No, thats not true.

Here is a photo of my A19 as I received it:






The reflector does not come right in on the dome to " 0.000" " on the A19 either.

And I don't see the inverted halo on the A19.

And definitely, do not make the dome/lens retaining ring on the CREE black. It would ruin it for a great many applications.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 5, 2006)

This is starting to get riddiculous. The so called rings, you wont even notice them unless your only going to use the light staring at a white smooth wall, and still people are going completely nuts. Well I maybe aint a true flashoholic but I wouldnt even had noticed that tiny ring on those pictures if somebody didnt point them out (which plenty of people have...).
And 42C degrees in 5min? I have had a fever that was 41 degrees Celsius (you usually dont survive over 42), thats not hot!

And last but not least, NOBODY'S HOLDING A GUN TO YOUR HEAD TO BUY ONE!


----------



## Miracle (Dec 5, 2006)

does any kind souls have a throw shot of the P1D CE?

:huh2:


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 5, 2006)

Lobo said:


> This is starting to get riddiculous. The so called rings, you wont even notice them unless your only going to use the light staring at a white smooth wall, and still people are going completely nuts. Well I maybe aint a true flashoholic but I wouldnt even had noticed that tiny ring on those pictures if somebody didnt point them out (which plenty of people have...).
> And 42C degrees in 5min? I have had a fever that was 41 degrees Celsius (you usually dont survive over 42), thats nothing for a flashlight!
> 
> And last but not least, NOBODY'S HOLDING A GUN TO YOUR HEAD TO BUY ONE!



LOL funny post. I agreee


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 5, 2006)

Lobo said:


> This is starting to get riddiculous... And last but not least, NOBODY'S HOLDING A GUN TO YOUR HEAD TO BUY ONE!


Seriously then, what would you _expect_ for $70? Do you think the expectations of having no rings and no becoming super hot in ones hand is unrealistic for the money spent? I realize that it isn't $700 but... :thinking:


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 5, 2006)

Lobo said:


> Well *I maybe aint a true flashoholic* but I wouldnt even had noticed that tiny ring on those pictures if somebody didnt point them out (which plenty of people have...).


If this is the case, then rings won't bother you. But you really have no place - especially in light of your above statement - to complain about what a true "flashoholic" finds annoying.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 5, 2006)

does any kind souls know if the P1D CE is water proof/resistant?

:huh2:


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 5, 2006)

Miracle said:


> does any kind souls know if the P1D CE is water proof/resistant?



Ahh I was wondering the same. I read "dunkable". I know a lot of the other lights go to 30 feet.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 5, 2006)

wacbzz said:


> Seriously then, what would you _expect_ for $70? Do you think the expectations of having no rings and no becoming super hot in ones hand is unrealistic for the money spent? I realize that it isn't $700 but... :thinking:


 
As I said. If youre not pleased with the performance, DONT BUY ONE!
If there is a better light out there with better performance for a better price, I suggest, you buy that one. No offense.

And superhot? If youre stated 42degrees Celsius is true, that's hardly superhot. I myself, have been 41, as i said before.



wacbzz said:


> If this is the case, then rings won't bother you. But you really have no place - especially in light of your above statement - to complain about what a true "flashoholic" finds annoying.


 
So I have no place to complain about what somebody else is complaining about?  
I tend to use my light in the real world, so that's the main reason I have no issue with the ring I have seen so far in the pictures, and why I think people are starting to nitpick and going completely overboard. If you're starting to get mad at Fenix or for creating a light with rings, JUST DONT BUY IT.
There are plenty of others who will.

Rant over.


----------



## aceo07 (Dec 5, 2006)

Anybody have a runtime yet? 

I'm disappointed by the lack of full support for RCR123 though..


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 5, 2006)

grapplex said:


> Maybe it's a lateral inhibition effect.
> 
> "*Lateral inhibition* is the behavior of the photoreceptors to inhibit the sensitivity of neighboring receptors due to the light striking the first ones. This behavior contributes to several visual illusions, to edge enhancement, and it contributes to the effect of simultaneous lightness contrast."
> 
> ...


----------



## Lite_me (Dec 6, 2006)

EsthetiX said:


> A little off subject... But i was wondering.. I ordered a regular p1 and a p1dce + some batteries from Fenix-Store.com. Does anyone know if they're ganna wait to send them both at the same time. Or will I get my regular p1 shortly?
> 
> * Also, what does it mean by "processing"? It has said that since yesterday?*
> 
> and how many are shipping each day?


*Processing means payment has been received.*


----------



## x2x3x2 (Dec 6, 2006)

Miracle said:


> does any kind souls know if the P1D CE is water proof/resistant?
> 
> :huh2:



in the review thread, the box says "waterproof" who wants to be the first to try it out?


----------



## Skyline (Dec 6, 2006)

Lobo said:


> I tend to use my light in the real world



That, my friend, is the definition of a True Flashaholic. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.

I do believe this phenomenon is what JonSidneyB asks about in his thread "Where have all the users gone?"

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=143237


----------



## Mike89 (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't understand all these negative comments from a beam pointed at a wall at 10 feet. This tells me absolutely nothing and I don't know why so many post these worthless beamshots. I don't plan on using it to stand next to a wall and look at a spot for crying out loud!


Will someone post some beamshots showing what this light will actually do besides showing a spot on a wall please? Go outside and point it at something with some distance to it so we can actually get an idea of how it throws and how it spills.


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 6, 2006)

x2x3x2 said:


> in the review thread, the box says "waterproof" who wants to be the first to try it out?



Isn't there a warranty to cover it? I mean.. Fenix couldnt just lie about it. lol


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 6, 2006)

In a review of McGizmo's Cree light there is mention of a "dark zone between the corona and spill", they say that they see it when they "concentrate on it" but that they can't measure it with any instrument. They say that it might be an optical illusion. Here is the link. http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=143226


----------



## Buffalohump (Dec 6, 2006)

If you're bummed about the 'ringiness' of the P1D beam, buy an E1 at the same time - it'll look perfect next to that! :lolsign:


----------



## stonehold (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a Garrity 1/2 w 3xAAA that throws the smoothest, cleanest, ring free, hotspot free cartoon quality beam ever seen. I never use it. Too weak too heavy too thick too slick too unregulated to bother with. It seems the P1D CE is on an altogether different plain of existence.


----------



## Skibane (Dec 6, 2006)

Getting back to using RCR123 rechargeables for a moment -

A previous poster mentioned that the flashlight runs at maximum brightness (on HIGH, MEDIUM and LOW settings), but didn't say whether or not this fixed light output is greater than when running on the HIGH setting with conventional CR123's.

The lack of brightness adjustabilty with RCR123's seems to imply a lack of regulation...which would in turn imply more light output. Is this what is actually observed?


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 6, 2006)

Art Vandelay said:


> Oh, so it is beween the hotspot and the spill. I could not see what they were talking about before. I was looking for big Surefire E1L style rings. Maybe somebody could Photoshop an arrow onto the "ring".


Windows Paint all the way, baby!


----------



## Miracle (Dec 6, 2006)

I m not bothered by the rings.

when u are trap in the dark 

in an alien place

i dont think u admire the rings on your fenix ce

u will be thankfull that you have a Fenix CE 

instead of a box of matches


----------



## Ledacholic Anonymous (Dec 6, 2006)

Mike89 said:


> I don't understand all these negative comments from a beam pointed at a wall at 10 feet. This tells me absolutely nothing and I don't know why so many post these worthless beamshots. I don't plan on using it to stand next to a wall and look at a spot for crying out loud!
> 
> 
> Will someone post some beamshots showing what this light will actually do besides showing a spot on a wall please? Go outside and point it at something with some distance to it so we can actually get an idea of how it throws and how it spills.



I did try to capture the beamshots outside with my sony digital camera but did not come out that well. I will try it with the Nikon D70 tonight.


----------



## John3 (Dec 6, 2006)

I received several of the P1D CE lights on Monday (from a different source than 4 Sevens). I haven't had the time to really check them out; they do seem to work as advertised, but there is one odd thing about all of them. 

If you twist the light to "off", then squeeze it length-wise, i.e., from lens to tail, it turns back "on" while it is under that longitudinal pressure. Release the pressure and it goes back to "off". You have to give it an extra 3/4 or so counter-clockwise turn past "off" to be sure it really stays "off". Sideways, or lateral pressure doesn't seem to cause this (as with my P1).

Just something to be aware of, not really a big deal.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 6, 2006)

John3 said:


> I received several of the P1D CE lights on Monday (from a different source than 4 Sevens). I haven't had the time to really check them out; they do seem to work as advertised, but there is one odd thing about all of them.
> 
> If you twist the light to "off", then squeeze it length-wise, i.e., from lens to tail, it turns back "on" while it is under that longitudinal pressure. Release the pressure and it goes back to "off". You have to give it an extra 3/4 or so counter-clockwise turn past "off" to be sure it really stays "off". Sideways, or lateral pressure doesn't seem to cause this (as with my P1).
> 
> Just something to be aware of, not really a big deal.


Yeah, that pretty much describes twisties. The clockwise twist just brings the head into contact with the battery, so if the threads aren't perfectly matched, rigid and unmoving, you can move the head a bit without twisting. Fortunately, this can make a reverse clickie into a tactical push-momentary/twist-on - click the switch and loosen the tailcap just a bit, and you can use the whole tailcap as a momentary switch (or tighten it up for normal use).


----------



## John3 (Dec 6, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Yeah, that pretty much describes twisties. The clockwise twist just brings the head into contact with the battery, so if the threads aren't perfectly matched, rigid and unmoving, you can move the head a bit without twisting. Fortunately, this can make a reverse clickie into a tactical push-momentary/twist-on - click the switch and loosen the tailcap just a bit, and you can use the whole tailcap as a momentary switch (or tighten it up for normal use).



Most of my other twisty-type lights will do this, too, but only for a very small range of thread engagement. The P1D CE seems to have a much larger range of "momentary on" sensitivity than any other twistie I own, including several other Fenix models. Again, just a heads-up - if you really need the thing to stay off, be sure and test it with a head-to-tail squeeze before stowing away.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 6, 2006)

John3 said:


> Most of my other twisty-type lights will do this, too, but only for a very small range of thread engagement. The P1D CE seems to have a much larger range of "momentary on" sensitivity than any other twistie I own, including several other Fenix models. Again, just a heads-up - if you really need the thing to stay off, be sure and test it with a head-to-tail squeeze before stowing away.


Ah - I see now. :thanks:

Fortunately, that squeeze test is already a habit for me!


----------



## chesterqw (Dec 6, 2006)

/me smacks TMG with a big smelly tuna for not seeing beam shot of D-mini.


----------



## Wiz (Dec 6, 2006)

this is one of the most entertaining threads yet :lolsign: 

The people getting all upset about a small dark ring have me in fits, especially when coupled with expressions like "now I can't sleep" and "that's it I'm cancelling my order".

A year ago, if there had been a fully regulated, multi-level, 135 lumen light in a single CR123 sized package, with those run-times for $270... no $370+, people would have been buying. Now it seems that because of a tiny, less bright ring, $70 incl delivery is too much :huh:

Hellooooo? are all the wires still connected??? Some people need a reality check. Personally, I think that $70 (actually about £36 here in the UK :rock: ) is an absolute steal and I applaud Fenix for bringing such an awesome EDC light to us at such a bargain price.

Now when I paid about 4 times that amount for a Surefire L6 which is 10x the size/weight, not as bright, not multi-level and has a donut hole in the middle of the beam, right where you want it to be bright, I feel that disappointment is reasonable, but P1D CE is rockin' Can't wait for mine.

I hope that they now make a L2T with a Cree in. A simple 2 levels is good enough for me and as the P1D is almost as long as the L2T with the CR123 body anyway, the clicky tail cap would seal the deal as my perfect EDC. Keep up the good work Fenix...


----------



## glire (Dec 6, 2006)

$70 is too much for any Fenix light


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, because:


Wiz said:


> I paid about 4 times that amount for a Surefire L6 which is 10x the size/weight, not as bright, not multi-level and has a donut hole in the middle of the beam, right where you want it to be bright


Therefore:


Wiz said:


> Personally, I think that $70 (actually about £36 here in the UK :rock: ) is an absolute steal



That explains everything, thanx




And the fact that the hotspot is not even sitting in the middle of the beam, if that's not some poor quality beamshot then I dunno what is. I know everyone is all excited about the brightness of the cree-xre (that's not Fenix's own creation by the way ) and totally ignore the the quality expectation from a $70 worth of light itself. I mean, even a gonnabe knock offs can put a xre bulb in a light and sold it for 30 in the near future and might come out with a better beam pattern. Jeez Fenix fan boys, I love my Fenix's, but I don't blindly doing so. Just ignore the brand, and try to look at the photo, does it look like a high quality beam shot to you? Honestly?


----------



## Tico (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone knows which is the current draw on maximum ?


----------



## gadgetnerd (Dec 6, 2006)

No offence intended, but I'm guessing most of the people here who are saying the ringy beam is no big deal haven't actually seen it for themselves. I'm not saying the P1D-CE is a crap torch - a tiny, superbright, fully regulated multimode torch is indeed good value for $90 Australian. 

It's a pretty good effort for a first release production cree torch. But the ringy beam really is a step backwards for Fenix, whose torches up til this point have been renowned for their great beams. A few more weeks waiting for Fenix's R & D to perfect the beam wouldn't have killed anyone on CPF, and might have got the P1D-CE off to a more positive start.


----------



## Long John (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello Wiz

Not all people are really happy with this beamshape because:

Fenix lights are great lights, well build and the money worth, no doubt. I love mine, but we are be accustomed, that the beams in the past are nearly perfect (of all Fenix Luxeon-lights).

Now, this beam seems to be not perfect (at a light with great features, with the new Cree's for a good price) so I'm not wondering about the discontents.

This is a reflector light, not a light which uses an optic, so the beam could be better (perhaps the engineers has to need more time to optimize the beam).

At the end, every customer can decide to buy or not to buy but I'm sure, we will see at lot of lights in the near future with a nearly perfect beamshape with the Cree's. Hopefully from Fenix.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 6, 2006)

wacbzz said:


> Cool. So what appears to be a fault with the $70 light is really just a trick of *my* eyes, or problems with *my* brain. Makes me feel better about my $70.
> 
> 107 degrees hot? (42C=107.6F) In less than 5 minutes? Or maybe it's just some trick of the hand mistakenly relaying the temp to *my* brain that is still messed up by the intensity of the hotspot!!!



:lolsign: it's funny but it might be true. It has to be you, not the light itself.


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 6, 2006)

I for one think two levels are better than 3 or more. I wish fenix can come up with a L1T Cree version.


----------



## nekomane (Dec 6, 2006)

So are the guts in the bezel easily removable? Reflectors? Lens?

I don't like donut rings either, but does it seem possible to find a fix, improve it, instead of beating the long 
dead horse until it has turned into an ugly red heap of meat?


----------



## damon (Dec 6, 2006)

ring or no ring is it near 130lm?


----------



## gadgetnerd (Dec 6, 2006)

damon said:


> ring or no ring is it near 130lm?



It's a hellava lot brighter than the P1, that's all I can say for certain. Going by Fenix's optimistic lumen ratings in the past, it might not actually be 130lm, but it's probably >100lm. Of course without a light meter it's all just arm waving from me


----------



## Wiz (Dec 6, 2006)

LowTEC said:


> That explains everything, thanx.... <snip> ... And the fact that the hotspot is not even sitting in the middle of the beam, if that's not some poor quality beamshot then I dunno what is. I know everyone is all excited about the brightness of the cree-xre (that's not Fenix's own creation by the way ) and totally ignore the the quality expectation from a $70 worth of light itself.



Oh now I see why you've been losing sleep, with an awful beam like that, what good is the light to anyone? I mean, I can think of literally hundreds of problems that's going to cause me in everyday use. Ok maybe not hundreds but certainly tens. Ok maybe not tens either, but maybe.... errr ... hang on I'm getting there...

Ok, lets imagine that there is a time-bomb counting down with a photo-electric cell as an off switch that needs to be activated withing .001 of a second. I shine my P1 CE on it and by a 1,000,000 to 1 shot, I hit it with the dimmer bit of the beam, which isn't enough to active it. By the time I move the beam 1/2", I'm too late and the world ends. See it's completely useless and could result in the end of the world :ironic: In fact, maybe I should sue them under the trade descriptions act as the light is clearly not fit for the purpose it was sold for...

If you are going to be sarcastic, at least take the time out to do a proper job


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd like to see beamshots of the Luxeon version, the P1D


----------



## wojtek_pl (Dec 6, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> I'd like to see beamshots of the Luxeon version, the P1D


I don't think anyone ordered P1D...


----------



## luigi (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd love to see all this questions asked to a guy at a store  He will probably run away and call a mental institution for any of us.

Here's mine: Do you have any outdoors pictures of the light? pointing to a distant tree or pole?


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 6, 2006)

I could post such a beam shot but it wouldn't be from this light. I have 3 cree based lights and they all throw wonderfully for their size.
I couldn't agree more with your post. This lot has become a bunch of wall hunters. Who cares about the beam profile against a white wall. I almost never have white walls where I work and use my flashlights. I certainly do not use my lights to search my white walls at home either.
White walls are good for one thing with flashlights in my opinion. they are good for comparing 2 or more flashlights at a similar distance for COLOR and general beam quality. they have nothing to do with my real world use of any flashlight. Hey guys get off the white walls they were on tires 40 years ago.
Yaesumofo




Mike89 said:


> I don't understand all these negative comments from a beam pointed at a wall at 10 feet. This tells me absolutely nothing and I don't know why so many post these worthless beam shots. I don't plan on using it to stand next to a wall and look at a spot for crying out loud!
> 
> 
> Will someone post some beamshots showing what this light will actually do besides showing a spot on a wall please? Go outside and point it at something with some distance to it so we can actually get an idea of how it throws and how it spills.


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 6, 2006)

In my review -

Fenix P1D-CE comparison Review

I have just added -

Part 2 - using 3.7V Li-Ion *Rechargeable* RCR123 - in Post #*40*

There's some very interesting discoveries which are too long to post here - without basically repeating that post here - 
please click on the link to read them......Post #*40* (link)


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2006)

wojtek_pl said:


> I don't think anyone ordered P1D...


someone did (Myself) but still on pre-order


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 6, 2006)

chesterqw said:


> /me smacks TMG with a big smelly tuna for not seeing beam shot of D-mini.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: ............ :tinfoil:

Well .............. while I sit here ......

Trying to get the fish scales outta my hair and the tuna smell off me .............

Let me say this : 

I mighta seen that pic but it was not actually labeled by Lumapower as a BeamShot Pic ...... the link was under a sentence that said " Beamshot will be available within this week" ............ so I payed very little attention to it ......... after-all , ...... read what it says in the actual paragraph :
----------------------------------------------------------------
Quote{
Beamshot will be avaliable within this week, we only have beta reflector's beamshot (just 22mm depth rather than D-Mini's 28mm)
Besides, the forward current is 750mA for test.

http://www.lumapower.com/Images/D%2..._LuxV_K2_01.jpg
---------------------------------------------------------------------

The pic you refer to is apparently using a 22mm reflector and being driven by 750mA for *test . *(a proto-type)*

It *is not representative of the ones that were shipped out ......... which have - 28mm reflectors and are driven with a current of 550mA to the Cree .(like their specs say in post 1)

Since it was *not* of the final production model ...... those pic's meant very little to me . They STill have not provided beam-shots of the final product ...... but say they are working on it .*

So .... *When they provide Pics that truly represent what we will be receiving .... I will be interested . 

I did not retire early ... AND wealthy .... by giving my money to people with un-proven products ... *hoping* for the best . I do the homework - investigate - and then spend wisely .:naughty:..... Some of you seem to have a lot more *expendable pocket-change* .... than I do . :laughing:

Getting a properly engineered flashlight on here has become too much of a crap-shoot . :shakehead

I'm still smelling like Tuna ...... so I gotta go take a shower .

Later.......................... TMG/:green:

.


----------



## baxter (Dec 6, 2006)

I just received e-mail confirmation for shipping of my P1D CE (order #6308) from fenix-store. Thanks 7777!


----------



## Blazer (Dec 6, 2006)

baxter said:


> I just received e-mail confirmation for shipping of my P1D CE (order #6308) from fenix-store. Thanks 7777!



Me too. Hopefully I can get home before my wife the day it's delivered, or there'll be more explaining to do. "It's a Christmas gift for you honey."


----------



## bill_n_opus (Dec 6, 2006)

Lobo said:


> Guys, dont really get what all the fuzz is about. Does rings doesn't look that bad, and will work fine in use. Unless your primary use will be whitewallhunting. But on the other hand I can understand the dissapointment to some degree, if you have paid 70bucks for it. But on the other other hand, not so suprising since the PID clearly wasnt designed for the cree in the first place, and you pay a price to be first.
> Or just send it back if you're too dissapointed.


 
:goodjob: 

You saved me some time typing out my thoughts. 

Honestly, for the average person - I would imagine that "ringiness" is less of an issue since you don't use a flashlight to illuminate whitewalls or drywall. You use your flashlight outside/inside/whatever. Of course, people that inhabit these forums aren't what you would call "the average person". My wife still laughs when I say "lumens" ...

However, for 70 bucks you would probably demand a good reflector so I can understand the fuss.


----------



## baxter (Dec 6, 2006)

Blazer said:


> Hopefully I can get home before my wife the day it's delivered, or there'll be more explaining to do. "It's a Christmas gift for you honey."


 
Thats funny.


----------



## AFAustin (Dec 6, 2006)

I am order #6428---one of the last of the 1st 200---and my status is now "shipped". So, I'm guessing they're all en route.  

Thanks, David, to you and your "shipping guys" for your herculean efforts in getting these all out so quickly!


----------



## stonehold (Dec 6, 2006)

I want this thing so bad it makes my eyes hurt trying to find it in my hand. Rings, no rings, it could have feathers and 3 beaks, Light comes out of it HARD. Dear Santa oh Santa please Santa, let me shine tonight.


----------



## ScottyJ (Dec 6, 2006)

Speaking of rings...I have a KL1 on a surefire E series and that thing is ringy as all get out. However, when I use it outside I don't even really see the rings, I only notice them on a wall in the house. So that is why I am thinking and hoping the one ring on the fenix will not bether me.


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 7, 2006)

> Hey guys get off the white walls they were on tires 40 years ago.
> Yaesumofo


 Good One! And I couldn't agree more


----------



## NewBie (Dec 7, 2006)

Remember, we are talking a ?70? dollar light here.

This reminds me a lot of the issues with many of the SureFire flashlights.

U2's and KL4 with Luxeons will often have beamshots that the white wall police get quite excited over, example:








The nickname CPF'ers give it is a donut. Some are even worse, some are better. The U2 goes for 279.00

Without having a P1D-CE in front of me, it is pretty hard to decide which I'd prefer, but I think I'd go for a ring in the flood area.


----------



## shiftd (Dec 7, 2006)

agree jar, I would choose the cree ring over the donut hole

But thing is, one can correct the donut hole by placing some spacer between the lux and the reflector (albeit with side effect of losing some lumens). While for this cree, I tried to do many thing to eliminate the dark ring but not succeeded. 

I also tried to quantify using the light meter to prove to myself that the dark ring is there, but the reading seems to confirm that it was an optical illusion. I still am not convinced though. I think the central hotspot is what helps the dark ring to have higher reading on the light meter, compared to the brighter ring outside it. It does not make a lot of sense, but the ring looks very real that I dont want to regard it as an illusion.

Oh and btw, just want to confirm that the ring does NOT come from the emitter ring. I tried to paint the thing with Glow paint and it does absolutely nothing to the beamshot. I also tried to close the lower part of the reflector to eliminate any effect of the emitter ring toward the beamshot, and again, the ring is still there.


----------



## PAB (Dec 7, 2006)

Completely off topic, but a thought occurred to me. Is 4sevens going to give something away to whomever has order number 7777? It's coming up soon. Maybe a free L0PSE or just give the person an extra 10% off. Just a thought. 

For the P1DCE I'm still deciding if I want it or if I want to wait until something with a better designed reflector comes out. If nothing else, it's really a very bright light in a tiny package for a reasonable price. Especially for those of us that EDC more than one light, I think it might be a good one to add to my EDC list. Choices, choices.


----------



## NewBie (Dec 7, 2006)

shiftd said:


> Oh and btw, just want to confirm that the *ring does NOT come from the emitter ring.* I tried to paint the thing with Glow paint and it does absolutely nothing to the beamshot. I also tried to close the lower part of the reflector to eliminate any effect of the emitter ring toward the beamshot, and again, the ring is still there.



Try your light meter thing at a greater distance to get more resolution.


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 7, 2006)

Anyone who hasn't seen Newbie's newly posted thread 'Hot Spot halo' really needs to check it out if he hasn't already mentioned it here. Mach bands and other illusion effects he has linked to in that thread truly tell the story I believe of what is going on with any Cree 'rings' and dark bands. Good work Newbie :thumbsup:


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 7, 2006)

I think that things change with different reflectors.
Call me crazy. I don't know optics well. Maybe a pinhole image would show us something. 
I am probably wrong about this but something about a reflective circle right at the focal point, points me in the direction I have gone in with my thinking with these circles which I think are reflections of the emitter lens bezel. One is the 27mm reflector from the xr27c the other reflector where I am seeing this effect is the 20 mm PD reflector. Both expose the emitter lens bezel at or close to the reflector focal point.
Has anybody played with the cree optics designed for these emitters yet? I wonder if they exhibit the same circular artifacts.
Yaesumofo



shift d said:


> agree jar, I would choose the cree ring over the donut hole
> 
> But thing is, one can correct the donut hole by placing some spacer between the lux and the reflector (albeit with side effect of losing some lumens). While for this cree, I tried to do many thing to eliminate the dark ring but not succeeded.
> 
> ...


----------



## Martini (Dec 7, 2006)

Just by playing with the beamshots that have been posted already, I am convinced that the ring is at least _mostly_ an optical illusion. I think there may be a minute difference in the color temperature of the light in that region. It seems to be slightly warmer than the rest of the spill. If this is the case, the only thing that could be called a fault is a slightly bluish _outer_ ring inherent to the LED. Knowing how thin the XR-E phosphor layer is, it would not surprise me to see this in such an early production piece. And it would be hard to blame Fenix's reflector; note how hard it is to eliminate the blue rings in 5mm lights.

Seriously, with any of those beamshots, all one needs to do is to cover up the hotspot, blink, and look again. I would much rather be using a lux meter than toying with images in GIMP, but the differences I've observed are staggering. The radiation pattern of the Cree just seems to promote a very sharply defined hotspot. To my eyes, the hotspot looks like it's coming out of an optic and the spill looks like it's coming off a reflector. I expect that in real use (as opposed to wall-hunting), this setup will come to be recognized as the best of both worlds. In truth, only time will tell. I'm only 2 hours from Atlanta, so I should have my P1D-CE in hand very soon.


----------



## NewBie (Dec 7, 2006)

You might go look at all the different CREE XR-E lights that McGizmo (Don), has made, and all the beamshots, those are looking pretty darn good.


----------



## lexina (Dec 7, 2006)

Art Vandelay said:


> In a review of McGizmo's Cree light there is mention of a "dark zone between the corona and spill", they say that they see it when they "concentrate on it" but that they can't measure it with any instrument. They say that it might be an optical illusion. Here is the link. http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=143226


 

see also Newbie's thread on this phoenomenon :-
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/143722


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 7, 2006)

Please don't yell at me - I do know about the optical illusion - and I did see the dark halo/ring in Newbie's examples - 
but unfortunately, please take my word as someone who has a Fenix P1D-CE at hand,
and been scrutinizing it meticulously over the past few days - 
the dark halo/ring is there - it does show up in the beamshots under certain conditions - 
here's an example - taken out of Fenix P1D-CE comparison Review





That is definitely not an optical illusion.

Mine is also slightly asymmetrical/off-center and I can rotate the light and see the change/asymmetry.

The dark halo/ring can be a bit more obvious in the flesh than my beamshots show - but for me it was/is not of any real serious consequence, I did make note of it in my review I did NOT try to minimize it - but neither did I try to make an issue of it. 

I could, I suppose, enhance or manipulate my photos to better show (or even exaggerate) the dark halo/ring to make an issue of it - but I don't want to.

Personally, I think people should be aware of the dark halo, since I know it's real, and they should judge for themselves whether it is of consequence for themselves.


----------



## Boomerang (Dec 7, 2006)

UnknownVT said:


> Mine is also slightly asymmetrical/off-center and I can rotate the light and see the change/asymmetry.



Off center lens with the collimating optic. 

I've seen this with the LEDLogic Striker VG Luxeon with collimating optic.

Off center spill beam and partial halo, no doubt compounded by the beam being partially scattered as it passes through the pillow of the optic?

Andy


Andy


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 7, 2006)

stonehold said:


> Rings, no rings, it could have feathers and 3 beaks, Light comes out of it HARD.




Well said.


----------



## Martini (Dec 7, 2006)

UnknownVT said:


> That is definitely not an optical illusion.


I'll have to take your word for it, because I spent all of 2 seconds looking at it with my finger over the hotspot, and there went the ring. I need this light _in my hands!_


----------



## josean (Dec 7, 2006)

Buffalohump said:


> If you're bummed about the 'ringiness' of the P1D beam, buy an E1 at the same time - it'll look perfect next to that! :lolsign:



Yes, and even thought it has a ringy beamshot, the E1 is one of my favourite lights: Small, bright and with a more than decent runtime . I use it almost daily and I do not see the rings in real situations (I mostly use it in an underground parking), but rings are perfectly visible when you point to a wall.

I agree that rings are not so important when you are using the light just because you need light.


----------



## ezboy (Dec 7, 2006)

This is my XR-E mod AmiLite NeoT3 with modified McR20 reflector.











Beam shot of P1D CE (high) and XRE mod AmiLite NeoT3 (P3 bin)







current draw from CR123A

NeoT3 : 1.01A ( 650mA to emitter )
P1D CE (high) : 1.41A ( Iled : not checked )


XRE mod Neo T3 have ring, too. 
But the size is ....


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 7, 2006)

It's there on my sample of one too -

But you do have to look carefully at the beamshots - it's *not obvious* -

NO, I am _NOT_ talking about the P1D-CE where it _can_ be seen - 
BUT the Cree XR-E mod L1T/L2T - 
now you think I am being _nitpicky_ (_and_ I am....



)

P1D-CE on Low vs. the Cree XR-E in Fenix L1/2T mod on *Low* - both on primary CR123A 








Here are the heads for comparison -





Images taken from -

Fenix P1D-CE comparison Review

The point for me is that the dark halo/ring is there - and I don't think it is mere optical illusion - 
of course you may question my sanity or stupidity -
BUT both ezboy and I actually have the P1D-CE to look at the beam.

I personally don't think it's a major issue _for me - _
but it is there - and people should be aware of it.

Let's look at it this way - even _IF it were an optical illusion -_
if people see the dark halo/ring *consistently* - enough to think it's real, and I mean *consistently* even when told it's an optical illusion - then it is "_real_" to them.

Therefore people _*should*_ be made aware of the fact they may see a dark halo/ring (even if it might be an optical illusion).

Please reserve judgement, until actually seeing the beam -

It's there, but I personally don't think it's an issue, and up to now I have not made any issue out of it. Even if it is a mere optical illusion - people should be aware they may well see a dark halo/ring - and it may be asymmetrical to make them think it is _REAL. _

Of course as always YMMV - 
and you may think I'm stupid too.


----------



## EV_007 (Dec 7, 2006)

Where are the outdoor comparison beamshots? I bet that would silence the ring theory, or not.


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 7, 2006)

*EV_007* wrote: _"Where are the outdoor comparison beamshots? I bet that would silence the ring theory, or not."_

Please look at Post #*28* (link) in this thread -

Hot Spot halo

where the poster Pinter said his measurements says it's an illusion,
but also said: 

_"The halo is also seen in real life usage, despite all measurements."_

supported with _outdoor photos_.


----------



## EV_007 (Dec 7, 2006)

I was wondering about the Fenix version. 

His seems to be a XR-E with a modified IMS 17 reflector.


----------



## Whitelitee (Dec 7, 2006)

Yea Im sure most of us would enjoy outdoor beamshots. Not saying vt should take some since you all ready outdid your self but somebody needs too.


----------



## PB92 (Dec 7, 2006)

TooManygizmos, I could not agree with you more!!!!! That reflector quality is in the toilet. Would not a company like Fenix do better?? I think so. My order is on HOLD until they get that issue squared away. Fenix, are you reading this!!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 7, 2006)

:naughty:

*

This is how I judge the functionality of a flashlight .

Does it light my path without distracting artifacts and shadows ???

That's whats important to me .


.................. TooManyGizmos/
.


----------



## hivoltage (Dec 7, 2006)

My order# is 6373 and I have never gotten an email saying my light has shipped? Plus I cant log into the 7777 website!!!!!! Hopefully he will answer me on here!!!!!


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 7, 2006)

hivoltage said:


> My order# is 6373 and I have never gotten an email saying my light has shipped? Plus I cant log into the 7777 website!!!!!! Hopefully he will answer me on here!!!!!



order 6373 shipped. But it was to someone in japan 
email me


----------



## TenPin (Dec 7, 2006)

Has anyone tried a P1D-CE with 3 volt RCR123s? I'd be interested to know what sort of brightness it gets with these compared to primaries or 3.7v RCR123s and whether the different brightness modes work with 3v RCR123s.

Thanks


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 7, 2006)

4sevens said:


> order 6373 shipped. But it was to someone in japan
> email me



Ouch! :lolsign:


----------



## hivoltage (Dec 7, 2006)

That aint funny:touche: I emailed you about it!!!!


----------



## hivoltage (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey, we are all straight....I had the wrong order number. My light is in the mail so all is well in the world:laughing:


----------



## Long John (Dec 7, 2006)

TenPin said:


> Has anyone tried a P1D-CE with 3 volt RCR123s? I'd be interested to know what sort of brightness it gets with these compared to primaries or 3.7v RCR123s and whether the different brightness modes work with 3v RCR123s.
> 
> Thanks



Take a look here :

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/143625

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## shiftd (Dec 7, 2006)

NewBie said:


> Try your light meter thing at a greater distance to get more resolution.


 

tried and stressed out because of it.
I cannot seem to quantify the perception of the ring in the image with the light meter. It might seem that it is an illusion, but it is not. My camera picked up the ring just fine. At close distance, I tried darkening the center hotspot with dark paper and it sure looks like it is an illusion. However, as i am going farther away, the dark ring grows with distance, and it is become a LOT more noticeable and convincing that it is not an illusion (at least to me). 

The effect of the hotspot probably too high on the light meter that the dark ring gets some additional lumens readings than its supposed to (does not make a lot of sense, but I dunno)

Yaesu, regarding the source of the ring, as I said on the other running thread, the cree ring is NOT the cause of the dark ring.


----------



## 9volt (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm so glad I don't give two craps about the ring.


----------



## Skyline (Dec 7, 2006)

shiftd said:


> The effect of the hotspot probably too high on the light meter that the dark ring gets some additional lumens readings than its supposed to (does not make a lot of sense, but I dunno)



Have you tried putting a tube in front of the light meter sensor to minimize effects from the hotspot? Perhaps a toilet paper tube?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 7, 2006)

Some people have been writing about optical illusion. It’s interesting. I like these cool links on the Craik-O'Brien-Cornsweet Illusion. I like the first link the best.

http://web.mit.edu/persci/gaz/gaz-teaching/flash/craik-movie.swf
 http://infohost.nmt.edu/~armiller/illusion/craik.htm
http://www.michaelbach.de/ot/lum_cobc/index.html 

"You cannot depend on your eyes when your imagination is out of focus." Mark Twain


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 8, 2006)

TooManyGizmos said:


> This is how I judge the functionality of a flashlight .
> 
> Does it light my path without distracting artifacts and shadows ???
> 
> That's whats important to me .


Watch out now, those distracting artifacts and shadows coming out of this thing could cause one to trip and fall, walk into a tree...

I like a nice beam as much as the next guy, but man, some of the worrying... I think someone even recently said they wouldn't be able to sleep last night! In all practice, I bet this thing rocks. And for only $70? Fuggedaboutit. Just think where we were 6 months ago.

I also enjoy whatever science may or may not support some of the thinking going on here, and am certainly interested, as an academic exercise, in getting to the bottom of the "dark ring" of doom. Hell, it may even help make for a better product with nicer beams. However, this quote from a CPF member, whose quite pertinent remark gave me quite a chuckle, basically sums it up on a _practical_ level.



> Rings, no rings, it could have feathers and 3 beaks, Light comes out of it HARD.



Slightly healithier attitude than "I won't be able to sleep tonight".

Shhhhh!... be vewwwy quiet... I'm huntin' whitewalls... eheheheh.


----------



## Skyline (Dec 8, 2006)

Unfortunately, the complaining hasn't resulted in my order moving up quickly enough, lol. It looks like I may have to wait for that 2K batch, as I'm way off in the #68xx range. :-/


----------



## Rob187 (Dec 8, 2006)

I got my P1D CE today. After reading all these posts, here are my thoughts after seeing the light for myself:

The design is great. Iin my view, Fenix's best so far. Quality seems ok - good exterior finish and nice smooth twist action.

It is bright, really bright. Quite amazingly bright actually. I don't have measuring equipment but to my eye, on the high setting it is putting out significantly more light (in both overall output and throw) than my U2 (a quoted 80 lumens - and brighter than 2 other U2s I have compared it to) and my Raw (a quoted 77 - 100 lumens).

On 'Primary' (quoted 72 lumens) it is not putting out as much as the U2 on high (80). So in my opinion, the claimed numbers are probably not too far off the mark. Tint is a nice bright white - a fraction cooler than the U2 and it makes the Raw look a shade pink.

The Rings: Despite all the talk of the rings being optical illusions, etc - there is absolutely no doubt at all that my P1D CE has very distinct rings, The beam looks pretty much like the beamshot in post 212 - even the tinting is the same. When used outside the rings are much less noticable to the point that you would probably not notice them at all. I am a big fan of a nice clean beamshot and this is the P1D CE's biggest weak spot. Is it an issue? Yes. Should it be better? Yes. Does it stop you using and enjoying the other features? No. If you use it outside where there aren't white walls you won't care. You'll be trying to figure out how something so small can be so bright.

The three brightness levels seem quite well spaced. The Primary/High/Low order seems pretty good to me. The strobe is very attention grabbing. The SOS is too slow and pretty much useless in my view.

So overall, in my view, is it a flawed but stunningly bright little light. Bring on P1D CE version 2.


----------



## hivoltage (Dec 8, 2006)

Great review....mine is on the way. Since I do not plan on shining it on a blank white wall very much, I should be very happy with it!!!!!


----------



## Miracle (Dec 8, 2006)

just got my P1D CE,

I live 5 stories up and was able to beam the roads below, 

my first Fenix!

I kind of get a little headache after watching/playing with the strobe mode

for a 1 X CR123 cell LED light, this is really awesome!

:goodjob:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 8, 2006)

:naughty:

Hey BimmerBoy ...... I'm sleeping just fine , thank you .

Most of my comments , were *tongueNcheek* , in case you couldn't tell .

I was just feelin a little HYPER that morning and trying to liven things up a bit at a slow time on the forum .

Those post's were the very first reports on the P1D CE , from *down under* ...... and the *BOMB* that was dropped , was not done in a very considerate way by the poster . He gave *negative info*.... and then was *gone in the night*...... *OFF_LINE* .... with no follow-up . Maybe his delivery method was *intentional* .... I don't know ?

Bye the way , I don't like artifacts , shadows and dark rings in my car headlights either . I'm affraid it will cause me to drive into a tree !


Gotta go ...... catch ya later , Big Boy .............. TMG/
.





Bimmerboy said:


> *Watch out now*, those distracting artifacts and shadows coming out of this thing could cause one to *trip and fall, walk into a tree...*
> 
> I like a nice beam as much as the next guy, but man, *some of the worrying... I think someone even recently said they wouldn't be able to sleep last night!* In all practice, I bet this thing rocks. And for only $70? Fuggedaboutit. Just think where we were 6 months ago.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Gran Nismo (Dec 8, 2006)

I just placed my order today. Even with all the bickering about this and that. Got one for my buddy as a new car gift. Since he has saved me thousands of dollars in car repair labor, I think a new P1DCE is pocket change, along with a couple of batteries offcourse.

Here's to great lights, and I am sure my buddy will find it useful for his new truck.

Order #7367, too bad it was not 7777


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 8, 2006)

TooManyGizmos said:


> Bye the way , I don't like artifacts , shadows and dark rings in my car headlights either . I'm affraid it will cause me to drive into a tree !




Just visualized that happening. Too funny.

I probably should've included in my post, that my remarks weren't meant to single you out in particular, or insult your commentary. Reading back, I see that it can look that way. Sorry about that. I wound up using your quote to make a point to those who seemed to be losing touch with a bit of healthy perspective, and getting so focused (no pun intended) on a bit of a ring around the hotspot, that one could get the impression that some sort of crime had been committed. For decades, most people have successfully used dim, yellow, and artifact filled lights. And, they lived to tell about it!... lol.

We now have a great little light that pumps out more light for it's size, at HALF the price of most mods that could even come close to competing with the P1D-CE, is multi-level, and will likely improve with revision. Yet, _some_ (to varying degrees, and certainly not all) people are coming off like it's the end of the world (exaggeration, but you know what I mean).

I don't think that's where you were coming from, TMG. Again, it kinda' looked like I was saying that, so my apologies for not making that clear.

BTW, glad you were able to sleep last night. _That_ will prevent you from driving into trees much more effectively than lack of artifacts and shadows from the headlights.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 8, 2006)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::naughty:

Nooooooo Problem , Bimmerboy ,

I did not take it personal .

But , also didn't want you to think I was expecting the world to end ... either .

And , bye-the-way ... regarding your sig line at the bottom .....

PLEASE put your *RainMan* under-pants ON ......

Remember what Mama's say about " You might have an accident" ...... of multiple kinds .


Later .................. TMG/




Bimmerboy said:


> Just visualized that happening. Too funny.
> 
> I probably should've included in my post, that my remarks weren't meant to single you out in particular, or insult your commentary. Reading back, I see that it can look that way. Sorry about that. I wound up using your quote to make a point to those who seemed to be losing touch with a bit of healthy perspective, and getting so focused (no pun intended) on a bit of a ring around the hotspot, that one could get the impression that some sort of crime had been committed. For decades, most people have successfully used dim, yellow, and artifact filled lights. And, they lived to tell about it!... lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 9, 2006)

:laughing:... Many folks may be suprised for Christmas .......

David (aka),,, 4/7's is a great guy .... on the ball ....

It seems .... SHIPPED ....... P1D CE's .... are in the MUCH higher order number realm now.

Santa may be coming EARLY .

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee .................Yaaa Hooooo


.......................... TMG/

.


----------



## apfevervictim (Dec 9, 2006)

YEA BABY!!! #680* shipped today. I got the notice just after midnight!!! Santa's on the way, and he's wearin' a USPS uniform!! Oooh, I've got FDA now!! (flashlight delivery anticipation):laughing:


----------



## masakame (Dec 9, 2006)

apfevervictim said:


> YEA BABY!!! #680* shipped today. I got the notice just after midnight!!! Santa's on the way, and he's wearin' a USPS uniform!! Oooh, I've got FDA now!! (flashlight delivery anticipation)


Order # 6469 still on pre-order.


----------



## whippoorwill (Dec 9, 2006)

# 6511 shipped yesterday!


----------



## tedjanxt (Dec 9, 2006)

TooManyGizmos said:


> :laughing:... Many folks may be suprised for Christmas .......
> 
> David (aka),,, 4/7's is a great guy .... on the ball ....
> 
> ...



Still in line at #7006


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 9, 2006)

masakame said:


> Order # 6469 still on pre-order.



This is probably due to the P1D CE naturals are further along in the order 
numbers than the blacks. Our shippers took an early weekend off. Wife and I
were up until 3:30am packing. The postman just picked up a few hundred
packages. We shipped all the P1D CE's that we had  
200 more coming next week.


----------



## BVH (Dec 9, 2006)

4Sevens, thank you for the huge effort you've put forth to get as many of us our new toys as possible! :goodjob:


----------



## NaturalMystic (Dec 9, 2006)

I just checked and 6592 (black) is still on pre-order. Hopefully it'll ship from the batch arriving next week just in time for Christmas. 
I personally don't give a rip about the mild rings people have mentioned. I'm just blown away by the fact that someone said it out-throws their Streamlight PP. To me THAT's impressive!


----------



## Penguin (Dec 9, 2006)

I got mine, It's a very nice light! My beam has a slight halo around it, but in real world use, it really doesn't bother me AT ALL.. I have to look for it to see it! For those of you who thought the P1 was a pocket rocket, man you're in for a treat! the strobe function is set at full power so it's VERY disorienting. The UI for the light is very easy to use. and the cree's brightness is absolutely amazing... Geez... put me down for a L1t-Ce/L2t-Ce....

-Josh

PS. I tried doing real world beamshots, but they didn't come out too well...


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Dec 9, 2006)

*Got my P1D CE: random observations.*

I received my P1D CE today. One word: *WOW*.

First things first: yes, there is a halo-effect in the beam. But it's very slight to my naked eye. It's so slight that unless I'm actively looking for artifacts in the beam it's almost unnoticeable. In real world use, I can't imagine anyone seeing anything but pure, bright light.

Speaking of pure white, I compared the CE against my P1 and some other Lux lights. It's much whiter than my (very white) P1. To my unaided eye, the tint is almost identical to my UXOJ-modded HDS EDC. That's a very good thing. It's gorgeous!

MAN is this thing bright! Needless to say, I am NOT disappointed. These Crees are the real deal, as most people already know.

As mentioned in Penguin's post above, the strobe effect is _very_ disorienting. It may be a useless feature to some, but it will definitely get one noticed. And I can't imagine being on the receiving end. Whew.

There is a donut hole that is only evident when the beam is shined very close to a surface. At anything beyond about 5 inches, it disappears. It's very similar to the donut holes I see in some of my Lux III lights. Certainly it's nothing like my SF L4.

I am very, very impressed in the fit and finish of this Fenix. The twisty mechanism is SMOOTH AS SILK. There is absolutely no comparison between this light and my P1. Perhaps it's the head redesign, perhaps it's just good lube, I dunno... but it's so easy to activate I can turn it on with one hand. Seriously. There's no way I could accomplish that with my P1.

All-in-all, this light is top-notch. A definite home run for Fenix. Anyone who has even the slightest desire for a single cell, Cree-based light should jump on this one. 5/5 stars.

Hats off to Fenix for producing this light, and hats off to 4sevens for making it available so quickly.


----------



## curtis22 (Dec 9, 2006)

Where can silicone lube be bought?


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Got my P1D CE: random observations.*



WallaceD said:


> I am very, very impressed in the fit and finish of this Fenix. The twisty mechanism is SMOOTH AS SILK. There is absolutely no comparison between this light and my P1. Perhaps it's the head redesign, perhaps it's just good lube, I dunno... but it's so easy to activate I can turn it on with one hand. Seriously. There's no way I could accomplish that with my P1.


 
Thanks so much for your review! In my opinion, the improvement to the twisty switch far outweights any perceived problem with a dark ring.


----------



## AFAustin (Dec 9, 2006)

4sevens said:


> This is probably due to the P1D CE naturals are further along in the order
> numbers than the blacks. Our shippers took an early weekend off. Wife and I
> were up until 3:30am packing. The postman just picked up a few hundred
> packages. We shipped all the P1D CE's that we had
> 200 more coming next week.



I want to add my thanks to David and his wife for their work above and beyond the call of duty!


----------



## bray (Dec 9, 2006)

Cheers to Mr. David!!!


----------



## X Racer (Dec 9, 2006)

I got a shipped notice yesterday... I expect to see it soon since I'm not far from ATL...


----------



## X Racer (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, I am #6433 and I got black...


----------



## Nake (Dec 9, 2006)

WallaceD and curtis22,

What day was yours shipped? Mine was sent priority mail Wed. and I still haven't got it, damn USPS.


----------



## curtis22 (Dec 9, 2006)

Nake said:


> WallaceD and curtis22,
> 
> What day was yours shipped? Mine was sent priority mail Wed. and I still haven't got it, damn USPS.



I have never ordered one. I'm waiting for a 2XAA version.


----------



## Nake (Dec 9, 2006)

curtis22 said:


> I have never ordered one. I'm waiting for a 2XAA version.


 
Sorry about that, I meant to write Penguin.

To answer your question, it can be had at a hardware store, Home Depot, etc.


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 9, 2006)

#6863 sent yesterday, but I will have to wait at least 2 weeks to receive that, damn Canadian custom.


----------



## curtis22 (Dec 9, 2006)

Nake said:


> To answer your question, it can be had at a hardware store, Home Depot, etc.



Plumbing supplies?


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Dec 9, 2006)

Nake said:


> WallaceD and curtis22,
> 
> What day was yours shipped? Mine was sent priority mail Wed. and I still haven't got it, damn USPS.



Mine was shipped on Wednesday and I received it today (Saturday).

Can't beat that!


----------



## Skyline (Dec 9, 2006)

LowTEC said:


> #6863 sent yesterday, but I will have to wait at least 2 weeks to receive that, damn Canadian custom.



Whoa, what. Did you order the P1D CE black or natural? I'm #6852 for the natural. No email thus far, still Pending according to the web site.


----------



## BVH (Dec 9, 2006)

My Order 6897 for a natural P1D Cree was shipped yesterday. I received my P1D Cree Black yesterday. I love it. I could care less about the Halo or no Halo that I see/don't see.


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 9, 2006)

Skyline said:


> Whoa, what. Did you order the P1D CE black or natural? I'm #6852 for the natural. No email thus far, still Pending according to the web site.



Pending means u haven't paid up? Once you paid it should indicate Processing, no?


----------



## Skyline (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry, it's actually in Processing state after all, and definitely paid for it already. Looks like I got missed! 4sevens?



Order #6852 (Pre-order) 
Order Date: Thursday 30 November, 2006 Order Total: $70.00 

Products 
1 x *Pre-order* Fenix Digital P1D CE NATURAL Finish $70.00 

11/30/2006 Pending 
11/30/2006 Processing 
12/01/2006 Pre-order

Just realized I didn't apply the cpf coupon too.


----------



## Skyline (Dec 9, 2006)

Whoa, just got an update from 4sevens. You rock!!


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's a horrible quality cell phone vid showing the first four modes of the P1D. Quite useless actually, with the exception of showing the coolness of the strobe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdMkACIkY78


----------



## garageguy (Dec 9, 2006)

Nake said:


> WallaceD and curtis22,
> 
> What day was yours shipped? Mine was sent priority mail Wed. and I still haven't got it, damn USPS.


Mine was also shipped Priority mail Wednesday Dec. 6th and I didn't receive mine today either, I'm in Columbus. So much for PRIORITY mail from the USPS. :scowl: I guess we will have to wait until Monday then.


----------



## h_nu (Dec 9, 2006)

Mine shipped Wednesday and arrived today.

My brother was in town and we got back to the house long after dark. I found the package in the mailbox, put a battery in the light, and we did a quick hunt for the GWW (great white wall). He whipped out the Inova X0 I gave him last year. The P1D CE is not very ringy compared to the Inova and is brighter. He had checked out my P1 and L0P SE a few weeks ago. When he told me he thought a P1 with multiple levels and an efficient LED would be the perfect EDC, I ordered this. Since he works late nights delivering packages I gave him his Christmas gift early. He needs this and loved it. It will get a lot of real world use in the next few weeks.

It was only in my hands for a few minutes but I have one on order for me.


----------



## ScottyJ (Dec 10, 2006)

garageguy said:


> Mine was also shipped Priority mail Wednesday Dec. 6th and I didn't receive mine today either, I'm in Columbus. So much for PRIORITY mail from the USPS. :scowl: I guess we will have to wait until Monday then.



I am in the same boat, mine shipped wed as well and I thought for sure it would come today. Hopefully Monday.


----------



## GaAppraiser (Dec 10, 2006)

I was 6363 and got mine today. I am also in the Atlanta area so I would think it only took a day for delivery.

I think it rocks by the way.


----------



## garageguy (Dec 12, 2006)

Mine arrived yesterday! As soon as I opened I put a battery in and started playing around with it. My wife say what I had and said "Oh no, that is a Christmas present. You don't get it until Chritmas." :scowl:  

Oh well at least it is safe at home.


----------



## whippoorwill (Dec 12, 2006)

Got mine yesterday. I compared the throw to the SL PP and to my eye the throw is equal and the spill is greater. This is a great light! It is amazing that you can get that output from something this small. What hath God wrought?!!!


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 12, 2006)

more shooting by this "great white wall hunter"




-

("standardized") *Outdoors Beamshot -* in Post #*92* 

("standardized") *Outdoors Beamshot *with Color removed/Desaturated *-* in Post #*93* 
so lights can be directly compared without any color/tint.

*Indoors Practical beamshot* in Post #*100* 

all on page 4 of - 

Fenix P1D-CE comparison Review


----------



## jwl (Dec 12, 2006)

Got mine today. Compared it to my L1T and :wow: is it bright. Definitely :twothumbs . I did try it outside and it is sweet. Sorry no beamshots, I would have to give my wife her digital camera (B-Day present) early to do that. I hope Fenix does a L1D-CE next :naughty: .


----------



## cbdudley (Dec 12, 2006)

My P1D-CE (order #6345) was shipped on 12/6 and arrived on 12/11. Thanks David!


----------



## flynndog (Dec 19, 2006)

Got my shipping notice from Fenix-Store this morning - order 6676 has shipped! [ Black ]

 :drunk: :sleepy:


----------



## coppertrail (Dec 19, 2006)

I thought they weren't going to be in stock until Jan 1st, did I miss something?


----------



## munkybiz_9881 (Dec 19, 2006)

Just ordered mine tonight and now have to wait....

I can't wait, must mod something....must mod something....


----------



## Mike89 (Dec 20, 2006)

> Got my shipping notice from Fenix-Store this morning - order 6676 has shipped! [ Black ]


 
I also ordered a black one, order number 6534 and haven't received any notice or anything. Wonder how your number got jumped?

I guess they are not shipped according to what number you ordered.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Dec 20, 2006)

Mike89, maybe double check with David (4sevens). I got my notification that my black CE shipped on the 19th - order # 6592.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 20, 2006)

Mike89 said:


> I also ordered a black one, order number 6534 and haven't received any notice or anything. Wonder how your number got jumped?
> 
> I guess they are not shipped according to what number you ordered.



#6534 shipped 12/18


----------



## Mike89 (Dec 21, 2006)

OK, cool. I never got an email saying it was shipped.


----------



## hsjrev (Dec 21, 2006)

They're listed on Amazon.com now:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000LSHT9G/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## SimplyJ (Dec 21, 2006)

It's an Amazon listing but the actual seller is not Amazon.com. 
"Ships from and sold by Exciting Products"
It looks like an Amazon affiliate,


----------



## cslinger (Dec 21, 2006)

For anybody checking out that Amazon order check the feedback section of the seller.

I am in no way affilliated with Fenix Store, Lighthound, Battery Station or Optics HQ but they all seem to have a much happier customer base then the Amazon seller and I have personally dealt with all of them and been extremely pleased.

Not saying the Amazon seller really sucks or anything they are just a bit of an unknown.


----------



## Seijin (Dec 21, 2006)

Order 7117 shipped! (black) :devil:


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 21, 2006)

Mike89 said:


> OK, cool. I never got an email saying it was shipped.



More often than not, notifications end up in the "spam" folder in many 
email services


----------



## Gran Nismo (Dec 21, 2006)

WooHoo, order #7367 Shipped today 12/21/06. I hope to receive it by Saturday from Georgia, as I am in New England.


----------



## Stingray (Dec 21, 2006)

I noticed the website no longer says "pre-order" for the natural ones? Does that mean they are in stock now?


----------



## TwoKidsNoTime (Dec 21, 2006)

Order 6873 (black) shipped today- 12/21!!!!!


----------



## TooDamFast (Dec 21, 2006)

got mine today!
I need to thank Gary lee @ eliteled.com
:thanks:


----------



## Turbo_E (Dec 21, 2006)

order # 6941
ordered dec 01 shipped today! w00t!


----------



## westfork (Dec 21, 2006)

Stingray said:


> I noticed the website no longer says "pre-order" for the natural ones? Does that mean they are in stock now?



I just ordered one on Sunday night (12/17) and it shipped Wednesday (12/20). Maybe in time for Christmas!


----------



## St8kout (Dec 21, 2006)

Happy to report that I ordered mine Monday afternoon, shipped Tuesday, got it just now USPS Priority Mail.

Like I keep telling everyone, Priority Mail is faster and cheaper than UPS ground. Case in point: I also ordered a battery charger from elsewhere that same Monday afternoon. They only offered UPS ground (free). It also shipped Tuesday; it's not due until next Tuesday the 26th






Oh, and yes, the new P1D CE rules!:rock: 

Just one question. Can I use my rechargeable CR123's in it?


----------



## Stingray (Dec 21, 2006)

westfork said:


> I just ordered one on Sunday night (12/17) and it shipped Wednesday (12/20). Maybe in time for Christmas!



Great! I just ordered one, I guess they're in stock now


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 21, 2006)

Stingray said:


> I noticed the website no longer says "pre-order" for the natural ones? Does that mean they are in stock now?



Yep, thats right. I've got a couple hundred naturals in. 
All pre-orders have been shipped out except for 50 recent black P1D CE's.


----------



## faucon (Dec 21, 2006)

Order 7586 shipped 12/19/06. I'll hopefully get it tomorrow (Friday). Thanks to 4sevens for getting the new P1's out as soon as they came in.


----------



## coppertrail (Dec 21, 2006)

My order is 7878, hopefully I'm not too far behind . . .


----------



## St8kout (Dec 21, 2006)

Again, has anyone tried rechargeable CR123s in it yet. I don't want to be the first to report any problems with the light.:help:


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 21, 2006)

Search button is your friend


----------



## CESDewar (Dec 22, 2006)

#6498 arrived today in the mail. At first you turn it on and hmmm - it's pretty bright - but then you realize it's on the primary setting and then go to the high setting and that IS very impressive. It would be nice to have a bit more control over the modes, but for this brightness I'm not complaining!


----------



## PAB (Dec 22, 2006)

Got mine today. Only two days since it was shipped. Nice. I started to play with it and it seemed bright, but not that bright. Then I got out my other lights and they seem dim now. Strange.


----------



## Somy Nex (Dec 22, 2006)

just got mine yesterday. both are very bright, and both rival my U2, even on primary and max settings. 

i'd describe both as daylight white. it makes my warm white FFIII seem weak and dull, even on burst mode. I'd even go so far as to draw an analogy of an SF A2 beam vs. a mag incan on half-used alkalines, so great is the difference.

for a light to compare so well against two lights held in high regard (SF U2 and FFIII) in terms of brightness-runtime-size, i really can't see any reason not to like the P1D CE.

remember the tradeoff that goes: "size, brightness, runtime--pick any two?" the formula still holds, but well, the Cree LED just completely blew the old boundaries of that equation out of the water.


----------



## St8kout (Dec 22, 2006)

And in *ahem* head-to-head tests of the L2T head w/CR123 body vs the P1D CE,









the clear winner is the P1D CE on the left! (As if there was any doubt)


----------



## xucchini (Dec 22, 2006)

Hello, I just ordered my a P1D CE, this will be my first small super bright flashlight.

I bought an ARC AAA-P light a long time ago (after I read a review on dansdata.com). After a couple of years I have really grown to love this little light and have carried it with my everywhere since. I have been wanting to get a small high powered light for a long time now and this new Fenix light sounds awesome. Really looking forward getting it!

I don't currently have any rechargable CR123 batteries. From what I have read here it sounds like I want to use protected 3.7v rechargable CR123s for this light. Does anyone have specific recommendations or links to where I can pick up a charger and some RCR123 batteries for this light?


----------



## Long John (Dec 22, 2006)

Hello xucchini and welcome to CPF

You should take the *3.0V* RCR123 cells. Member "AW" sells these with a charger.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 22, 2006)

OMFG My P1D-CE was shipped on the 9th and I still haven't receive it yet, no X'mas present this year  Will I be seeing it on the Boxing day?  Or it go lost some where in the States:scowl:


----------



## raythompson (Dec 22, 2006)

LowTEC said:


> OMFG My P1D-CE was shipped on the 9th and I still haven't receive it yet, no X'mas present this year  Will I be seeing it on the Boxing day?  Or it go lost some where in the States:scowl:


Hmm, the Titanic has already sunk. So I guess that leaves Denver International Airport where your light is stuck.


----------



## Thujone (Dec 22, 2006)

Long John said:


> Hello xucchini and welcome to CPF
> 
> You should take the *3.0V* RCR123 cells. Member "AW" sells these with a charger.
> 
> ...



News to me, I dont see any 3v cells in his thread...


----------



## Long John (Dec 22, 2006)

Thujone said:


> News to me, I dont see any 3v cells in his thread...



I thought he did, but here defineatly:

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1641

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Thujone (Dec 22, 2006)

Long John said:


> I thought he did, but here defineatly:
> 
> http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1641
> 
> ...



Those seem to be out of stock, but here is another alternative. I have been holding off waiting for a potential option from AW


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 22, 2006)

LowTEC said:


> OMFG My P1D-CE was shipped on the 9th and I still haven't receive it yet, no X'mas present this year  Will I be seeing it on the Boxing day?  Or it go lost some where in the States:scowl:



I know how you feel, mine was shipped on the 6th and still havent arrived to the uk yet hopefully itll be here tomorrow!


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 22, 2006)

Sengoku said:


> I know how you feel, mine was shipped on the 6th and still havent arrived to the uk yet hopefully itll be here tomorrow!



You are lucky that your mail guy works on weekends, that kinda give you some hope still :laughing:


I won't be seeing mine til 26th if that.


----------



## coppertrail (Dec 22, 2006)

Thujone said:


> Those seem to be out of stock, but here is another alternative. I have been holding off waiting for a potential option from AW


 
I have that battery space charger and cells that are out of stock, but they will work with the P1D CE? The reason I ask is because they work in the flashlight that came with the charger, but not with my Brinkman MaxFire LX.


----------



## LITEDISORDER (Dec 23, 2006)

I got my P1D XR-E today. VERY HAPPY! Blows my P1 away. Don't use the 3.7 volt LCR123s. Use the 3 volt rechargables only. The 3.7 volt shut down the light in high mode after about 5 seconds. It can't be good for them.


----------



## SpiritLed (Dec 23, 2006)

Received mine today! The natural color is nice.

There is some dust inside the glass and on the reflector - easily visible on low setting, but not when off.
Certainly not assembled in a clean room - doesn't affect the beam.
No fingerprints fortunately.

Nice and bright with the slight ring as seen in the beamshots. It's not jpeg compression artifacts.

Color leans toward blue, no discoloration on low level. Reds are a slightly washed out and blues are enhanced.

No millmarks or anodizing defects - well pleased for the money - Thanks 4sevens.


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 23, 2006)

I got mine today.. ehh.. it's just okay.


----------



## kd5byb (Dec 23, 2006)

Just got mine in the mail today. I see the infamous ring as well, but I'll bet when it gets dark and I take it outside it won't be a big deal. I can't get over how small, how light, and how bright this little thing is. Amazing. 

Threads are tight on mine, but I did notice a little corrosion on the threads right by the circuit board. I'm not sure if Fenix used a spot of glue to hold the LED module in that caused a little corrosion or what.

Anodizing is perfect, no dust on the inside of the lens or reflector. No problem actuating the switch, action is very nice.

later,
ben, KD5BYB


----------



## BillMPL (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi all, for what it's worth, here's my two cents about the P1D-CE. I ordered mine from Coffman Outfitters, ( www.coffmanoutfitters.com ), and received it in two days with free shipping! Great service!

Looks great, (I got the black). Fit and finish are very good. I love the size, it's perfect for EDC, yet big enough for easy handling. My threads seem perfect, not too loose or tight. I can usually cycle through the levels one handed. I like the fact that it can stand on end in candle mode.

Coloration is good, a warmer white than some of my Luxeons. (On a side note: is the Cree emitter prone to the same color variations as the infamous Luxeon lottery?)

Concerning the brightness, I guess after hearing all the hype, I was expecting to see daylight when turning it on. Don't get me wrong, the P1D-CE is bright, especially for such a small, single battery light, but I guess I was hoping for something more. I still like this light a lot, I just don't think it's leaps and bounds above all the current luxeons out there. Yes it is brighter, but my 4aa pp lux out throws it. One thing of note, I don't notice a huge difference from medium to high. Yes, I can tell it's brighter, but not a real noticeable amount. Sometimes I'm not sure which level I'm on when I start up, if it's medium or if it cycled itself to high. I tried different batteries to see if I had a weak one, but no difference. Anyone else notice this? Low is quite obvious, but I usually have to pay attention to tell if it's medium or high. (Does the brightness of the Cree's vary like the Luxeons?) Is the difference between an estimated 60 lumens and 111 lumens not REAL noticable?

The ring is there. I would prefer it wasn't, but it's not a big deal. I'm glad I didn't let all the hysteria prevent me from purchasing this light. I do wonder if it's an illusion or not. Maybe we're imagining the ring is there, or maybe it's there and we're imagining it isn't. Anyhow, I'm OK with it. I really don't notice it affecting anything.

So, I'm quite pleased with my purchase. Yes, there is room for improvement, but for now I feel I have the best there is to offer.


----------



## Budman231 (Dec 23, 2006)

St8kout said:


> And in *ahem* head-to-head tests of the L2T head w/CR123 body vs the P1D CE,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
To be honest, the P1D is a brighter, but the L2T/123 is a sweeter light in general I think. It has a clickie and Multi-level. The P1D doesn't have that, which makes it unbuyable in my mind. Clickies RULE. Good luck with your P1D.

Budman


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 23, 2006)

BillMPL said:


> Sometimes I'm not sure which level I'm on when I start up, if it's medium or if it cycled itself to high. I tried different batteries to see if I had a weak one, but no difference. Anyone else notice this? Low is quite obvious, but I usually have to pay attention to tell if it's medium or high. (Does the brightness of the Cree's vary like the Luxeons?) Is the difference between an estimated 60 lumens and 111 lumens not REAL noticable?



Same here. Not as big a difference from medium and high as I would have expected.


----------



## Skyline (Dec 23, 2006)

BillMPL said:


> Concerning the brightness, I guess after hearing all the hype, I was expecting to see daylight when turning it on. Don't get me wrong, the P1D-CE is bright, especially for such a small, single battery light, but I guess I was hoping for something more.



As you guessed, you victimized yourself to high expectations and hype. Good thing you didn't drop big coin on a TnC KeyLux AA like I did! While it was quite bright for an AA in its time, it looks downright dim compared to any 2xAA or 1xCR123A light. The workmanship is top notch, the output not so much.

I have a variety of Surefire incandescents, but 1w Lux lights are my bread and butter for daily use. With this in mind, the P1D-CE blew me away. That I had a hard time telling whether my G2Z/P61 was brighter or not was a telling thing. I do believe the P61 might be a tiny bit brighter, but it's hard to say. Also, I cannot believe how much brighter the P1D-CE is compared to the L4. The L4 is going to be retired as a result. 



BillMPL said:


> Anyone else notice this? Low is quite obvious, but I usually have to pay attention to tell if it's medium or high. (Does the brightness of the Cree's vary like the Luxeons?) Is the difference between an estimated 60 lumens and 111 lumens not REAL noticable?



I had a hard time telling at first. After using it a bit, I can tell quite easily now. High is actually quite a bit brighter.


----------



## StuGatz (Dec 23, 2006)

I received two about a week and a half ago. The comaprison of the P1D CE to my P1 is a HUGE leap ahead. The P1 is still a nice light but the P1D CE... OH WOW!!!

Stuart


----------



## Stingray (Dec 23, 2006)

I ordered one on Thurday, got a shipping notice on Friday, should be here on Tuesday if I'm lucky.


----------



## St8kout (Dec 23, 2006)

Budman231 said:


> To be honest, the P1D is a brighter, but the L2T/123 is a sweeter light in general I think. It has a clickie and Multi-level. The P1D doesn't have that, which makes it unbuyable in my mind. Clickies RULE. Good luck with your P1D.
> 
> Budman


 
My L2T/123 is great for up-close and personal work, but the P1D CE is better for longer-distance outside use. (If that makes any sense.)


----------



## faucon (Dec 23, 2006)

StuGatz said:


> I received two about a week and a half ago. The comaprison of the P1D CE to my P1 is a HUGE leap ahead. The P1 is still a nice light but the P1D CE... OH WOW!!!
> 
> Stuart


Just received my P1D CE today from 4sevens. I agree --- it's a terrific light. I love the multiple levels, and the brightness is surprising for a one cell torch. I also love the throw, which is really useful and great for such a compact light.


----------



## PB92 (Dec 23, 2006)

Just received mine today. Now considering that everybody knows I'm a newb to lights, I must say this P1D CE kicks butt!!! Holy smokes Batman! Lightweight, multi-function, super bright, very smooth operation, finish is excellent. Sheesh, I now have 7 LED lights, and I need more!! And to think it all started with the lowly Streamlight Scorpion LED! And thanks to my new friends here who have helped me and answered my sometimes goofy questions, I now have a new addiction to not only lights but trits as well, and it's outta controooooooolllllll................


----------



## Pumaman (Dec 23, 2006)

got mine today. overall it rocks. the uneven beam is not a problem for me. tint is a slightly warm white, my favorite. and it is really bright for its size. i only wish it was the same size as the original P1. i posted some beamshots here vs the A19
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144781 post 238


----------



## Whitelitee (Dec 23, 2006)

where did you order it from?, man I wish mine had a slightly warm white tint, compared to my Violet/white tint.


----------



## PB92 (Dec 23, 2006)

And ofcourse thank you 4Sevens!!!


----------



## N162E (Dec 23, 2006)

Budman231 said:


> To be honest, the P1D is a brighter, but the L2T/123 is a sweeter light in general I think. It has a clickie and Multi-level. The P1D doesn't have that, which makes it unbuyable in my mind. Clickies RULE. Good luck with your P1D.
> 
> Budman


  Hey Budman, do you own either light?


----------



## westfork (Dec 23, 2006)

My P1D CE came today from 4sevens/Fenix Store. Quick service as I just ordered it on Sunday. Very very nice! Actually too nice, it now belongs to my wife - she loves all the different settings. Beam is very clean and white. Probably tied with one of my 3330s for my whitest beam.
An excellent value.


----------



## xmattyx (Dec 23, 2006)

thanks 4 sevens! what a great light this is.


----------



## N162E (Dec 23, 2006)

westfork said:


> My P1D CE came today from 4sevens/Fenix Store. Very very nice! Actually too nice, it now belongs to my wife - she loves all the different settings.


By the power vested in me I now declare you "Flashaholic and Flashawife"  

(Quote edited)


----------



## BillMPL (Dec 23, 2006)

EsthetiX said:


> Same here. Not as big a difference from medium and high as I would have expected.


Good, then it's not just me. I was worried that mine wasn't working right, but it sounds like this is normal.

Bill


----------



## Otown (Dec 23, 2006)

great light. people always ask "what the heck is that??"


----------



## kd5byb (Dec 24, 2006)

St8kout said:


> My L2T/123 is great for up-close and personal work, but the P1D CE is better for longer-distance outside use. (If that makes any sense.)



Makes much sense to me.

I'm still liking my L2T (non-123, just two AA's) muchly even after getting the P1D-CE. I'm not sure how to say this so it makes sense, but the P1D-CE is almost too small, which seems to make it less ergonomic than the L2T. To me, the end-clicky on the L2T is just as useable as the twisty on the P1D-CE. I also think I received a good CE, as it isn't loose, etc...

FWIW, I took the P1D-CE into the backyard and compared it against my ten-year old SureFire P6. On high, the P1D-CE equals the P6 in throw and spill. The P1D-CE was so good I began to think that the batteries in the P6 were low, but then I figured this was an optical illusion becuase the P6 is so much more yellow compared to the CE.

later,
b, KD5BYB


----------



## Stingray (Dec 27, 2006)

Mine arrived today. I haven't had a chance to play with it much yet since it's still daylight but it looks like a nice bright light so far. 

No thread issues on mine. The pitch is finer and the threads are shallower than most of my other lights, but the play is no more or less and the function is normal. I can easily use it and change levels one handed.

I like the order of the levels...normal/high/low They suit my usage patterns best. 

I can see the ring around the hotspot on a white wall or on the garage floor. I don't think it'll matter to me in normal usage though, time will tell.

The tint is warm compared to the TWOJ FF I've been using for EDC. It has a slightly yellowish hotspot with a slightly pinkish spill when compared side to side with the snow white TWOJ. However, side by side with a 6P, it looks white and bright. I actually thought I needed to change the batteries in the 6P because I thought they must be low when I first compared them, but the P1D is still brighter.

I agree with others that the SOS is programmed way too slow for today's American market. It kinda resembles the speed at which the old handheld trigger and shutter lanterns were deployed in the old WWII movies. (I had one of those as a kid). It's still useful at that speed, but not optimum. I would suggest taking a cue from the Photon Freedom and using something around that speed for SOS. The strobe speed is good though.

I can see some dust on the reflector, but it doesn't affect the beam.

The finish is good and I see no tooling marks. It's silver in color, almost like clear anodizing, I was expecting the natural to be more like a Surefire HA3 natural color.

All in all, my first impression is that it's a good, very bright, easy to use EDC light.


----------



## munkybiz_9881 (Dec 27, 2006)

I recieved mine and my initial response was good.

However, I find it dificult to see the difference between the high and medium settings. Its there but not very evident, only "very" slightly brighter by my eyes.

Is this common or is it just me???? Anyone else notice this or do I have a faulty light??

The only way I can tell that high is brighter is to do a ceiling bounce and look at objects in the room, and then the difference is minimal. To look at the beams against a white wall, both High and Medium look the same.


----------



## jhawkins1 (Dec 27, 2006)

munkybiz_9881 said:


> I recieved mine and my initial response was good.
> 
> However, I find it dificult to see the difference between the high and medium settings. Its there but not very evident, only "very" slightly brighter by my eyes.
> 
> ...



It is probably just looking the same because both medium and high are very bright on a white wall. When you get it outside and are doing some throw tests you will definately notice the difference.

The thing you have to get in your head is medium is 60 lumens, it is darn bright for most average daily use. For late night walks around the house low is more than sufficient and is much better than my riverrock 2AAA which I found great for late night wanderings.


----------



## Stingray (Dec 28, 2006)

As jhawkins mentioned, the difference between med and high is much more noticeable outdoors. This light performs a lot better outside than I expected, really no comparison to a lux3 in the same sized light, it blows it away. It is slipperier in the hand compared to what I'm used to though.


----------

